# Zylinderzahl bei Verbrennungsmotoren



## Tim1974 (8. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

wie ist eure Meinung und wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den heute so beliebten 3-Zylinder-Motoren?

Ich werde über kurz oder lang ein Auto brauchen und da es heute im Kleinwagenbereich (ich fahre ja so gut wie immer alleine) fast nur noch 3-Zylinder gibt, habe ich mich eingehend damit beschäftigt, wenn auch bisher vorwiegend nur theoretisch.

In meiner Autofahrererfahrung bin ich in der Vergangenheit in Autos mit 2-12 Zylinder-Motoren mit gefahren (Ente bis BMW 750i).
Selbst gefahren bin ich bisher nur 4, 6 und 8 Zylinder, meine eigenen Autos hatten die längste Zeit 6-Zylinder-Ottomotoren.
Eigentlich war ich mit den 6-Zylindern auch sehr zufrieden, was die Laufruhe und den Sound anging, die 4-Zylinder waren mir dagegen meist eher ein Dorn im Auto, vom Sound her.
Nun erinnert mich der Sound der aktuellen 3-Zylinder doch ein wenig an den der V6-Motoren, allerdings höre ich da einen entscheidenen Unterschied, sie sind weit weniger laufruhig und geschmeidig, rumpeln und knurren gerade im unteren Drehzahlbereich deutlich mehr, was ja auf Grund der doppelt so großen Zündabstände gemessen am 6-Zylinder auch logisch ist.

Was ich mich nun frage ist ob ich mit einem 3-Zylinder glücklich werden könnte oder ob ich dann doch eher wieder einen 4-Zylinder nehmen soll, der zwar für meine Ohren eher flach und fade klingt, aber im unteren Drehzahlbereich dennoch laufruhiger ist durch die kürzeren Zündabstände und die geringeren Vibrationen bzw. Wankbewegungen, sind doch die Schwingungen 2. Ordnung?

Machen wir es mal etwas konkreter, ein super Vergleichsbeispiel wäre:
a) VW Polo GTI (2 Liter 4-Zylinder Turbo, 200 PS bei ca. 4400 U/min, 320 NM ab ca. 1500 U/min)
b) Ford Fiesta ST (1,5 Liter 3-Zylinder Turbo, 200 PS bei etwa 6000 U/min, 290 NM  ab ca. 1600 U/Min)

Von den Fahrleistungen nehmen sich beide Autos nicht viel, der Polo könnte einen leichten Vorteil durch das DSG haben und fährt etwa 5 Km/h schneller, der Fiesta ist ein Handschalter.

Von Sound her gefällt mir der Fiesta besser, allerdings vorwiegend im oberen Drehzahlbereich, den ich nicht vorhabe so oft zu nutzen.
Der Polo fährt aber für mein Gehör viel weicher und leiser an, rumpelt dabei weniger, 4-Zylinder eben.
Wie sieht es eurer Erfahrung nach mit der Haltbarkeit aus, wird der 2 Liter 4-Zylinder des Polos mit der gleichen Motorleistung wie der 1,5 Liter 3-Zylinder des Fiestas länger halten, weil eben die Literleistung geringer ist?

Da ich leider keinen V6 in solchen Fahrzeugen heute mehr bekommen kann, frage ich mich, was für mich die bessere Lösung wäre.
Wie ist denn eure Meinung dazu und welche praktischen Erfahrungen habt ihr?

Alternativ könnte ich natürlich auch einfach einen älteren gebrauchten Mercedes C350 nehmen, dann hätte ich wieder einen V6, aber da sind dann die Folgekosten natürlich wahrscheinlich eher ein größeres Thema und ein Auto dieser Größe brauche ich eigentlich auch nicht.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Februar 2021)

Kauf dir ein Motorrad mit 6 Zylindern.








						K 1600 GT
					

Die BMW K 1600 GT bietet mit ihrem unvergleichlichen Sechszylinder und ihrer Ausstattung Performance Touring auf höchstem Niveau. Entdecke das Modell.




					www.bmw-motorrad.de
				




Die kosten im Unterhalt weniger, verbrauchen weniger und das Gefährt hat fast keinen Wertverfall im Gegensatz zu fast allen Autos. Eine gebrauchte BMW ist kaum günstiger als eine neue.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2021)

1 Zylinder.  Der Sound ist unbeschreiblich. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nsWM4KcnmGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2021)

1-2-4-5-3, Thema erledigt.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Februar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein Motorrad mit 6 Zylindern.



Habe keinen Motorradschein und mache in diesem Leben auch keinen mehr.
Ein Motorrad wäre mir sowieso viel zu unkomfortabel, ich will im Winter eine gute Heizung und im Sommer eine Klimaanlage und keine dicke Lederkluft und Helm tragen müssen.
Mit dem Unfallrisiko des Motoradfahrens könnte ich mich auch nicht anfreunden.



Threshold schrieb:


> 1 Zylinder. Der Sound ist unbeschreiblich.



Sehr witzig, weniger Laufkultur geht ja wohl nicht! 

Würde es nach mir gehen, gäbe es keine Motoren mit weniger als 5 oder sogar 6 Zylindern, damit macht das Autofahren dann wenigstens wieder deutlich mehr Spaß als mit den Downsizingmotoren.
Es zeigt sich ja auch manchmal, daß weniger Hubraum und Zylinder nicht zwangsläufig auch eine deutliche Verbrauchsreduktion bedeuten.
Man kann sogar einen modernen V8 einigermaßen sparsam fahren, oder halt auf LPG umrüsten, mit einem großen Motor braucht man dann eben weniger Drehzahl und spart wieder dadurch. Mit einem kleinen Motor muß man oft hoch drehen und verschwendet damit dann wieder unnötig Sprit, zudem halten kleine Motoren oft weniger lang, was wieder Kosten verursacht und die Umwelt belastet.
Der beste Kompromiss bleibt für mich einfach ein V6- oder R6-Motor, egal ob Diesel oder Benziner oder LPG, bei letzterem aber bitte nur mit Turboaufladung, da die sonst manchmal nicht die Wurscht vom Brot ziehen. 

Schade, daß hier bisher so wenig geschrieben wurde und das es so wenig ernsthaft war.

Z.B. würde ich gerne mal eure Meinung zum Vergleich zwischen V6 und Reihen-6-Zylinder hören. 
Die langläufige Meinung ist ja eigentlich immer, daß der Reihenmotor die beste Lösung ist bei 6 Zylindern, weil dabei keiner Schwingungen erster und zweiter Ordnung entstehen und man auch keine Ausgleichswellen benötigt, die auch wieder für zusätzlichen Konstruktionsaufwand und mehr innere Reibung sorgen würden.
Dennoch finde ich Reihen-6-Zylinder vom Sound her oft langweiliger als V(R)6-Motoren, sehe das nur ich so?

Mir ist aber schon klar, daß es den V6 vermutlich nur aus folgenden Gründen gibt:
1. Weil man auf Basis größerer V-Motoren (V8, V10) einfach auch einen kürzeren Motor bauen kann, ohne gesonderte Fertigungsstraßen.
2. Weil der Fronteinbau mit Frontantrieb mit einem Reihen-6-Zylinder meist ein größeres Problem bedeutet, sofern das Auto nicht extrem breit werden darf.
3. Weil ein V-Motor für eine bessere Crashsicherheit sorgt als ein längs eingebauter langer R6-Motor.
4. Weil ein V6 manchmal einfacher zu kühlen ist als ein R6.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2021)

Das war ernsthaft.
Du fragst nach der Zylinderzahl und 1-2-4-5-3 ist meine Antwort darauf.
1-6-5-10-2-7-3-8-4-9 wäre aber auch vollkommen ok.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Februar 2021)

Fangen wir hinten an:
10-Zylinder-Motoren sind mir viel zu teuer, 5-Zylinder sind an sich schöne Motoren, nur eben sehr selten am Markt zu finden und meist sind die Autos damit nicht günstiger als welche mit 6-Zylinder-Motoren.
Habe ich die Wahl, ziehe ich den 6-Zylinder vor, denn der 5-Zylinder läuft deutlich weniger rund, verbraucht nahezu gleichviel wie der 6-Zylinder, hat aber keine bessere Laufkultur als der 4-Zylinder, konstruktiv ist er aber deutlich aufwändiger, das merkt man schon, wenn man sich nur mal die Kurbelwelle anschaut.
Also nur wegen dem zugegeben guten Sound würde ich mir kein Auto mit einem so exotischen Motorkonzept mehr kaufen wollen.

Jetzt mal wieder ein konkreteres Beispiel, mal sehen ob darauf mal jemand eingeht, aber vielleicht überschätze ich hier auch das Fachwissen und das Interesse der Teilnehmer deutlich... 

Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel:
a) einen Mercedes C280 (Baujahr ca. 2008) mit 3 Liter V6 
oder 
b) einen BMW 325i ähnlichen Baujahres mit einem 3 Liter Reihen-6-Zylinder.

Der Mercedes hat etwa 13 PS mehr und ein wenig mehr Drehmoment, obwohl der V6 ja oft als etwas fauler Kompromiss zum Reihen-6-Zylinder gesehen wird.
Die Fahrleistungen beider Autos sind nahezu gleich, welches der Autos würdet ihr bevorzugen und vorallem warum?
Bitte jetzt aber nicht mit Markenargumenten und Vorlieben kommen, ich will einfach nur Wissen welches Motorkonzept ihr für langzeitrobuster und günstiger haltet, bei eventuellen Reparaturen?


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Fahrleistungen beider Autos sind nahezu gleich, welches der Autos würdet ihr bevorzugen und vorallem warum?


Keins, da mir die autos schlicht zu wenig Platz bieten.
Da würde ich eher einen Opel Omega Caravan MV6 nehmen.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Z.B. würde ich gerne mal eure Meinung zum Vergleich zwischen V6 und Reihen-6-Zylinder hören.
> Die langläufige Meinung ist ja eigentlich immer, daß der Reihenmotor die beste Lösung ist bei 6 Zylindern, weil dabei keiner Schwingungen erster und zweiter Ordnung entstehen und man auch keine Ausgleichswellen benötigt, die auch wieder für zusätzlichen Konstruktionsaufwand und mehr innere Reibung sorgen würden.
> Dennoch finde ich Reihen-6-Zylinder vom Sound her oft langweiliger als V(R)6-Motoren, sehe das nur ich so?


Also wenn ein 6-Zylinder, dann bitte in Reihe. Mit einer guten Anlage klingt auch ein R6 richtig schön.
V6 ist für mich naja... kann man machen, wenn man nicht den Platz in die Länge hat, ein VR6 (und weitere Perversionen in diese Richtung) ist Kernschrott. Die VR6-Jünglinge sehen es natürlich anders... technisch gesehen ist das Ding Schwachsinn.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mir ist aber schon klar, daß es den V6 vermutlich nur aus folgenden Gründen gibt:
> 1. Weil man auf Basis größerer V-Motoren (V8, V10) einfach auch einen kürzeren Motor bauen kann, ohne gesonderte Fertigungsstraßen.


Kann sein, muss aber nicht. Oft teilen sich die Motoren die Zylinderabstände, Köpfe, KW, ... oder auch nicht.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> 2. Weil der Fronteinbau mit Frontantrieb mit einem Reihen-6-Zylinder meist ein größeres Problem bedeutet, sofern das Auto nicht extrem breit werden darf.


Volvo S80 hatten R6 vorne quer eingebaut gehabt, beide Generationen. Es funktioniert gut, man braucht nur ein "kurzes" Getriebe.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> 3. Weil ein V-Motor für eine bessere Crashsicherheit sorgt als ein längs eingebauter langer R6-Motor.


Weil?


Tim1974 schrieb:


> 4. Weil ein V6 manchmal einfacher zu kühlen ist als ein R6.


Weil? Es ist eigentlich genau das Gegenteil der Fall. Aber es hängt von vielen anderen Faktoren ab, Open-Deck vs  Closed-Deck und und und.

Warum es V-Motoren gibt, ist die kompaktere (= kürzere) Bauform im Vergleich zur Ausführung in Reihe, das ist alles. Einen VR6 gibt es nur deswegen, weil VW ums Verrecken einen 6 Zylinder in ihren Golfs, Corrados und sonst so haben wollte, obwohl es die Platzverhältnisse es eigentlich nicht wirklich zulassen. Ein V6 hat im Normalfall einen Bankabstand von 90°.

Was willst du denn überhaupt? Erst schreibst du was von Fiesta und Polo und dann kommst du mit einer C-Klasse und einem 3er?



Threshold schrieb:


> Da würde ich eher einen Opel Omega Caravan MV6 nehmen.


Jö, läuft. Ein Omega Caravan ist schon ein Riesenkoffer.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2021)

Er hat Langeweile und die muss er sich irgendwie vertreiben. 
Davon ab, Tim, warum klammert du dich so an alte Zeiten? 
6 Zylinder ist fast tot, genauso wie in Prinzip alles über 4 Zylinder. 
Selbst grosse Autos kommen mittlerweile mit 4 Zylindern daher. 
Über 90% der Autofahrer interessiert es doch eh nicht mehr was für ein Motor verbaut ist, Hauptsache Leistung und Sound ist gut. 
Du schreibst du würdest dir nur wegen dem Sound keinen 5 Zylinder holen, willst aber am 6 Zylinder wegen der Laufkultur festhalten. 
Frag mal nen A45 AMG Fahrer ob ihm Leistung oder Laufkultur wichtiger ist. 
Jeder hat halt seine Preferenzen. 
Ich finde einen 6 Zylinder irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2021)

Wer sound will, kann sich ja einen soundgenerator besorgen.
Der Ford Mustang Mach E hat den serienmäßig und da kann man sich ein V8 Blubbern einstellen, wenn mans braucht.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da würde ich eher einen Opel Omega Caravan MV6 nehmen.



Ich bin lange genug einen Omega gefahren, wenn auch nur den kleinen V6, das reicht mir für dieses Leben, ich erwarte einfach mehr Verarbeitungsqualität und Korrosionschutz als es der Omega bieten konnte, außerdem kaufe ich keinen Zahnriemenmotor mehr. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Also wenn ein 6-Zylinder, dann bitte in Reihe. Mit einer guten Anlage klingt auch ein R6 richtig schön.



Das ist die langläufige Meinung, die man immer wieder liest und die sicher auch nicht verkehrt ist.
Allerdings beim Sound muß ich dieser widersprechen, ich hab noch keinen R6 gehört, der mir da besser gefiel als ein V6 oder VR6.



Zeiss schrieb:


> V6 ist für mich naja... kann man machen, wenn man nicht den Platz in die Länge hat, ein VR6 (und weitere Perversionen in diese Richtung) ist Kernschrott. Die VR6-Jünglinge sehen es natürlich anders... technisch gesehen ist das Ding Schwachsinn.



Immerhin wurde dieses von dir als "Schwachsinn" bezeichnete Motorenkonzept konsequent von VW weiter entwickelt und findet sich auch in über 2 Millionen Euro teuren Neuwagen (als W16) wieder.

Im Prinzip ist der VR6 doch nur ein V6 mit extrem schmalem Zylinderwinkel, der es ermöglicht mit einem Zylinderkopf auszukommen und einen sehr kompakten Motor mit vielen Zylindern zu bauen.
Was jetzt an einem "normalen" V6 besser sein soll als an einen VR6, erschließt sich mir nicht.
Ich bin den ersten VR6 damals im Golf III gefahren und ab und an auch mal einen Audi 100 2.8 V6 mit ebenso 174 PS, der weder vom Sound noch von der Kraftentfaltung auf mich besser wirkte.
Später hatten wir einen A6 2.8 mit 193 PS, das war ein 30 Ventiler und da mußte ich zugeben, daß sich einiges zum 12 Ventiler getan hat, der Motor hatte spürbar an Drehmoment und Leistung zugelegt, wesentlich mehr als man bei 19 PS Mehrleistung erwarten würde und war auch sehr laufruhig und sprach sehr gut auf Gas an.
Im Gegenzug erinnere ich mich an alte BMWs mit dem 2.0 Liter R6-Motor, egal ob nun  als 3er oder 5er, dieser Motor hatte für meinen Geschmack einfach keinen vernünftigen Sound, klang im Leerlauf und geringer Last für mich wie ein R4 und brauchte übermäßig viel Drehzahl um überhaupt leistungsmäßig halbwegs überzeugen zu können.
Klar ist das ein unfairer Vergleich, weil 2 Liter Hubram eben gegen 2.8 Liter nichts zu melden haben, sofern man nicht aufläd, aber auch der BMW 2.5 Liter R6 war damals nicht unbedingt als so drehmomentstark bekannt, hatte wohl gegenüber dem 2.8 Liter VR6 das Nachsehen vom Durchzug aus niedrigen Drehzahlen.
BMW hat dann die Hubräume ja auch weiter erhöht, in einen sinnvollen Bereich für einen 6-Zylinder, also rund 2.8 Liter oder mehr.
Ich hab aber mit R6-Motoren einfach zu wenig praktische Fahrerfahrungen um mir wirklich ein Bild von Vor-/Nachteilen im Vergleich zum V6 zu machen.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Kann sein, muss aber nicht. Oft teilen sich die Motoren die Zylinderabstände, Köpfe, KW, ... oder auch nicht.



Das war es ja auch im wesentlichen, was ich vereinfacht mit "Fertigungsstraße" meinte, man kann Platz in der Produktion sparen und natürlich auch Kosten und vorhandene Bauteile für viele unterschiedliche Motoren nutzen.
Das macht dann wahrscheinlich auch die Versorgung mit Ersatzteilen günstiger für den Endkunden.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Volvo S80 hatten R6 vorne quer eingebaut gehabt, beide Generationen. Es funktioniert gut, man braucht nur ein "kurzes" Getriebe.



Das wußte ich nicht, aber interessant...



Zeiss schrieb:


> Weil?



Ein langer Reihenmotor, der vorne längs eingebaut ist, wird im Falle eines Frontalcrashes mitunter gefährlich für die Insassen, weil er in den Innenraum gedrückt werden kann.
Ein V6 ist quer wie längs eingebaut da sicherer für die Insassen als ein R6.
Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, daß man heute Möglichkeiten gefunden hat, diesem Umstand gerecht zu werden und trotz Reihen-6-Zylindern für maximale Sicherheit sorgen kann, denn sonst würden die Premiumhersteller heute keine Reihen-6-Zylinder mehr anbieten.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Jö, läuft. Ein Omega Caravan ist schon ein Riesenkoffer.



Ich kann da aber nur von abraten, sich sowas heute noch gebraucht zu kaufen, die Qualität war nach eigener praktischer Erfahrung mit dem Omega in den 90ern schon teils sehr schlecht, ebenso der Korrosionsschutz in manchen Bereichen, dazu kamen teils Probleme mit den Zahnriemen, davon bin ich zum Glück verschont geblieben, aber die Angst fuhr ständig mit.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich finde einen 6 Zylinder irgendwie langweilig.



Bist du mal selbst einen gefahren (längere Zeit)?

Ich kann aus praktischer Erfahrung sagen, daß ein guter V6 oder R6 in vielerlei Hinsicht einem V8 überlegen ist.
Der 6-Zylinder ist auf Dauer weniger nervig, weil meist leiser, was auf Langstrecken deutlich angenehmer sein kann und er verbraucht deutlich weniger Kraftstoff und hat auch keine merklich schlechere Laufruhe als der V8, nur halt meist weniger Leistung und Drehmoment, aber das scheint euch doch egal zu sein, so wie hier in letzter Zeit argumentiert wird.

Schonmal überlegt, warum in den meisten großen Arbeitsmaschinen und LKWs und Bussen 6-Zylinder-Motoren ihren Dienst verrichten?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2021)

Ja, ich bin ne ganze Weile V6 gefahren. 
Und wie kommst du jetzt zum Vergleich mit nem V8 oder auf Arbeitsmaschinen und Bussen? 
Aber was erwarte ich, du springst immer wieder auf was anderes.


----------



## Kuhprah (9. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Schonmal überlegt, warum in den meisten großen Arbeitsmaschinen und LKWs und Bussen 6-Zylinder-Motoren ihren Dienst verrichten?



Weil beim Diesel der Sound generell ************************ ist und vor allem in Nutzfahrzeugen so wenig wie irgendwie möglich vorhanden sein sollte? Je leiser desto besser. Und dann kommen da noch so Sachen wie Wirtschaftlichkeit und anderes Zeugs... alles Themen die für dich aber nicht relevant sind  Hol dir nen 3 Zylinder... oder überhaupt was mit Zylindern solang es noch leistbar ist


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin ne ganze Weile V6 gefahren.



Welche denn?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du jetzt zum Vergleich mit nem V8 oder auf Arbeitsmaschinen und Bussen?



Um zu veranschaulichen, daß man mit 6 Zylindern eigentlich schon das Optimum im Motorenbau erreicht hat, mehr braucht es eigentlich fast nie, weniger bedeutet erhebliche Einbußen im Bezug auf Laufkultur und Sound (wem das wichtig ist).

Langweilig fand ich 6-Zylinder-Motoren auch vom Sound her eigentlich nie, vielleicht mit Ausnahme der 2.0 Liter BMWs als den 80-/90ern Jahren, die mich mit ihrem schwachen Drehmoment unten rum und den 129 PS Nennleistung nicht wirklich beeindrucken konnten, vom Sound her ebenso wenig.


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Weil beim Diesel der Sound generell ************************ ist



Sorry, aber das ist wirklich Bullshit! 
Zeugt eigentlich davon, daß du noch nie einen 6-Zylinder-Diesel gefahren bist.
Ich kann aus praktischer Erfahrung sagen, daß z.B. der BMW 3 Liter R6-Diesel wirklich ein super Motor ist, auch vom Sound her, nur das Leerlaufgeräusch stört mich da, bin halt kein Dieselfreund.
Aber beim Fahren merkt man akustisch nichtmal, daß vorne ein Dieselmotor werkelt und auch der Sound ist echt gut, das ist gemessen am Reihen-4-Zylinder-Diesel eine ganz andere Welt.
Sogar vom Verbrauch her ist der R6-Diesel top!



Kuhprah schrieb:


> vor allem in Nutzfahrzeugen so wenig wie irgendwie möglich vorhanden sein sollte?



Sagen wir es mal so, da ist der Sound nicht wichtig, dennoch soll ein Motor auch nicht unglaublich nervig laufen, dann werden die Fahrzeugführer irgendwann vielleicht zu doll gestreßt und machen Fehler.
Laufkultur ist auch bei Bussen wichtig, die Fahrgäste wolles es auch nicht rumpelig und laut. Z.B. sind die Mercedes Citaro-Busse mit ihren 6-Zylinder-Dieseln gar nicht schlecht, haben eine gute Laufruhe, brauchen kaum Drehzahl und bieten einen sehr angenehmen Fahrkomfort. Die haben dann aber auch ca. 7.2-12 Liter Hubraum, was der Laufruhe ansich nicht gerade zuträglich ist, da braucht es dann schon 6 Zylinder in Reihe um dem einigermaßen gut entgegen zu wirken.
Ein V8 oder V12 würde natürlich auch gehen, aber wer will den Verbrauch davon bezahlen?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2021)

Es gibt kein allgemeines Optimum beim Motorenbau. 

2.8 V6 193PS, aber macht das einen Unterschied? 
Der gleiche Motor klang in nem anderen Auto schon wieder anders.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein allgemeines Optimum beim Motorenbau.



Eigentlich doch, bei Kolbenmaschinen sind 6 Zylinder in Reihe schon schwingungstechnisch optimal, noch mehr Zylinder bringen in der Hinsicht keine Vorteile, allenfalls noch kürzere Zündabstände und mehr Leistung und Drehmoment (und einen anderen Sound).
Oft wird der V12-Motor als die Krone des Motorbaus angesehen, weil er ebenso wie der R6 den perfekten Schwingungsausgleich bietet, aber dazu noch doppelt so viele Arbeitstakte pro Kurbelwellenumdrehung hat.
Praktisch ist so ein Motor aber heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß und der Mehraufwand und die immensen Kosten rechtfertigen die geringen Vorteile gegenüber dem R6 eigentlich heute nicht mehr wirklich.
Im Prinzip ist ein V12 ja auch nur ein doppelter R6-Motor.


----------



## flx23 (9. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Praktisch ist so ein Motor aber heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß


Ist ein r6 v6 oder was auch immer auch nicht. 
Genauso wie Autos mit mehr als 100 PS oder schwere als 1,5 Tonnen... 
Aber dank einer guten lobby boomt ja das Geschäft mit Schlachtschiffen mit 200+ PS und 3 Tonnen. Und das nur um die eigenen 100kg bequem von A nach B zu bringen. 
Wobei für so was auch ein Auto wie z. B. Der 3l lupo reichen würde (Technik die vor 20 Jahren vorhanden war) 

Von daher kauf dir lieber einen klein up wenn es sein muss auch als gti, der ist leicht hat ein paar PS und braucht wenig sprit. Und auch der Sound ist kernig bis sportlich


----------



## Zeiss (9. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das ist die langläufige Meinung, die man immer wieder liest und die sicher auch nicht verkehrt ist.
> Allerdings beim Sound muß ich dieser widersprechen, ich hab noch keinen R6 gehört, der mir da besser gefiel als ein V6 oder VR6.


Ich schon und nicht nur einen...


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Immerhin wurde dieses von dir als "Schwachsinn" bezeichnete Motorenkonzept konsequent von VW weiter entwickelt und findet sich auch in über 2 Millionen Euro teuren Neuwagen (als W16) wieder.


Ja Wahnsinn... Und was sagt es aus? Genau gar nichts. Der Koffer hat thermische Probleme ohne Ende, genau diese wie die auch ein VR6 hat. Den W16 gibt es nur deswegen, weil Herr Winterkorn eine Schwanzprothese gebraucht hat, das ist O-Ton eines der Entwicker aus Wolfburg mit denen ich was zu tun hatte...

Und nur so mal: Koenigsegg holt 1000kW (rund 1360PS) aus einem 5 Liter V8 BiTurbo raus bei 1,8 bar Druck...



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist der VR6 doch nur ein V6 mit extrem schmalem Zylinderwinkel, der es ermöglicht mit einem Zylinderkopf auszukommen und einen sehr kompakten Motor mit vielen Zylindern zu bauen.


Was ein VR-Motor ist, weiß ich, das brauchst mir nicht zu erzählen.

Probleme:
-> Thermik, aber gar groß
-> eine völlig bescheuerte Brennkammerform. Durch den 15° Zylinderwinkel ergibt sich ein Winkel von 7°30' zur Waagerechten... ganz toll....
-> Ölvolumen zu wenig (daher auch thermische Probleme)
-> keine vernünftige Kühlung (durch Kühlmittel)
-> Brennraum wird nicht gekühlt
-> Ansaugwege unterschiedlich lang
-> Abgaswege unterschiedlich lang
-> ...


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was jetzt an einem "normalen" V6 besser sein soll als an einen VR6, erschließt sich mir nicht.


Steht oben.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug erinnere ich mich an alte BMWs mit dem 2.0 Liter R6-Motor, egal ob nun  als 3er oder 5er, dieser Motor hatte für meinen Geschmack einfach keinen vernünftigen Sound, klang im Leerlauf und geringer Last für mich wie ein R4 und brauchte übermäßig viel Drehzahl um überhaupt leistungsmäßig halbwegs überzeugen zu können.


Was erwartest du von einem 2 Liter Aggregat??? Der 2,0 Liter R6 ist einfach eine lahme Gurke.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Klar ist das ein unfairer Vergleich, weil 2 Liter Hubram eben gegen 2.8 Liter nichts zu melden haben, sofern man nicht aufläd, aber auch der BMW 2.5 Liter R6 war damals nicht unbedingt als so drehmomentstark bekannt, hatte wohl gegenüber dem 2.8 Liter VR6 das Nachsehen vom Durchzug aus niedrigen Drehzahlen.


Also 250Nm bei 4200Umdrehungen würde ich jetzt nicht als "nicht so drehmomentstark" bezeichnen...
Der 2,8 Liter VR6 hat übrigens 235Nm bei 4200...
Aber das ist Schwachsinn drüber zu reden, es kommt noch die Übersetzung vom Getriebe und dem Achs-Diff dazu...


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ein langer Reihenmotor, der vorne längs eingebaut ist, wird im Falle eines Frontalcrashes mitunter gefährlich für die Insassen, weil er in den Innenraum gedrückt werden kann.
> Ein V6 ist quer wie längs eingebaut da sicherer für die Insassen als ein R6.
> Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, daß man heute Möglichkeiten gefunden hat, diesem Umstand gerecht zu werden und trotz Reihen-6-Zylindern für maximale Sicherheit sorgen kann, denn sonst würden die Premiumhersteller heute keine Reihen-6-Zylinder mehr anbieten.


Ein Reihenmotor schiebt sich einfach runter und in den Tunnel, fertig.
Übrigens ist ein V6 auch aus fahrdynamischer Sicht nicht so optimal, denn er hängt (meistens!) vor der Vorderachse, also ausserhalb vom Radstand und verschiebt doch sehr deutlich die Gewichtsverteilung nach vorne. 

Ich verstehe den Sinn dieses Threads nicht, was willst du damit erreichen?


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und nur so mal: Koenigsegg holt 1000kW (rund 1360PS) aus einem 5 Liter V8 BiTurbo raus bei 1,8 bar Druck...



Das ein W16 ein entbeerlicher Motor ist, war mir klar, das sehe ich wie du.
Trotzdem ist er Motorbautechnisch in gewisser Weise schon interessant bis beeindruckend.
Fraglich ist aber, wie lange sowas noch gebaut wird, denn ich wüßte nicht, was ein V12 schlechter machen sollte als ein W16 oder auch V16, alles über 12 Zylindern, eigentlich sogar schon über 6 ist eigentlich nur Marketing und Prestige oder dem Sound geschuldet, erstrecht im Zeitalter von Direkteinspritzung und sehr effektiver Aufladung.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von einem 2 Liter Aggregat??? Der 2,0 Liter R6 ist einfach eine lahme Gurke.



Richtig, aber wenn er schon lahm ist, hätte ich zumindest erwartet, daß er vom Sound her einigermaßen gegen einen 4-Zylinder punkten kann, ich bin wahrlich kein Freund von 4-Zylindern, aber der winzige R6 mit 2 Litern Hubraum wäre da für mich auch keine echte Alternative, nichtmal vom Sound her gewesen.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Also 250Nm bei 4200Umdrehungen würde ich jetzt nicht als "nicht so drehmomentstark" bezeichnen...
> Der 2,8 Liter VR6 hat übrigens 235Nm bei 4200...



Hatte der BMW 2.5 Liter R6-24V damals nicht 192 PS aber nur 240-245 Nm erst bei 4800 U/min?
Der 2.8 Liter VR6 hatte damals als 12 Ventiler mit 98 Octan Benzin glaub ich 240 oder 245 Nm, aber schon bei rund 4000 U/min und wohl ab 2000 U/min schon über 200 Nm, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
Zudem war der Golf 3 auch als VR6 vermutlich ein gutes Stück leichter, als der BMW E36.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ein Reihenmotor schiebt sich einfach runter und in den Tunnel, fertig.



Die Crashsicherheit des E36 war laut Wikipedia jedoch einfach schlecht, wenn nach neuen Kriterien getestet wurde, glaube nur einer von fünf Sternen.

Mal noch was anderes, das Problem mit der Kühlbarkeit beim VR6 sehe ich ein, meine es sogar selbst damals gemerkt zu haben, war der Motor richtig warm, kam er auf der Autobahn teils nicht mehr richtig vorran, wenn man ab ca. 3000 U/min mit Vollgas im 5. Gang beschleunigen wollte.
Die Öltemperatur war meines Erachtens aber immer ok, auch bei/nach schnellen Autobahnetappen von kurz über 200 mit ausdrehen der Gänge lag die nach meiner Erinnerung nicht über ca. 103°C.

Was mich aber noch beschäftigt, anscheinend hat der VR6/R32 ebenso wie alle mir bekannten V6 ebenso zwei KATs (und natürlich auch zwei Krümmer)?
Haben die BMW R6 nur einen KAT?
Falls ja, wäre das ein Punkt, der später mal Kosten sparen könnte, denn zwei KATs zu ersetzen ist teurer als einer und zwei defekte Ventildeckeldichtungen oder Zylinderkopfdichtungen zu tauschen wird auch teuer sein als bei nur einem langen Zylinderkopf.
Dafür waren die älteren BMWs mit R6 aber teils berüchtigt, weil sie beim Fahren ölten, was man sogar auf der Autobahn sehen konnte, wenn man hinter her fuhr, das ist mir mehr als einmal aufgefallen.
War da nicht eine Überhitzung der hinteren Zylinder bzw. Auslassventile oder Dichtungen die Ursache, was dann ja auch auf suboptimale Kühlung hindeuten würde?
Oder einfach nur schlechte Fahrzeugpflege und zu viel Drehzahl bei nicht ausreichend warmem Motor?


Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Sinn dieses Threads nicht, was willst du damit erreichen?



Mehr Ordnung in den Elektroautothread bringen, indem alles was Verbrennungsmotorenbau betrifft hier diskutiert wird und beide Threads daher themengerechter ablaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2021)

Oder du hättest einfach direkt mal in den Autothread schreiben sollen, dafür gibt es den ja.
Und warum spekulierst du so bei den Daten der Autos so rum?
Dafür gibts Wikipedia, da kriegst du alle Daten serviert und brauchst nicht raten.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Handelt es sich beim TE um einen "Radi der Clown"-Verschnitt?



Faß dir mal lieber am die eigene Nase! 

Wenn man nichts zum Thema beizutragen hat, kann man auch einfach mal die Sch... halten.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Oder du hättest einfach direkt mal in den Autothread schreiben sollen, dafür gibt es den ja.



Wäre auch möglich gewesen, der ist aber vermutlich schon extrem lang und wird sich nicht so gezielt mit meinem Thema beschäftigen. 
Allein schon die korrekte Überschrift bzw. das Topic sorgt dafür, daß (meistens) Leute in den Thread gezogen werden, die was zum Thema beizutragen haben und nicht nur zufällig beim Lesen eines nahezu endlosen Threads darauf stoßen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und warum spekulierst du so bei den Daten der Autos so rum?



Weil ich erstens trotz vieler Monate eigener Recherche immer noch nicht sicher weiß, was ich will und womit ich zufrieden sein werde und zweitens auch nicht wann der richtige Zeitpunkt ist wieder ein Fahrzeug anzuschaffen. Dann stellt sich noch die Frage ob neu oder gebraucht usw..
Ich hab das Gefühl, desto mehr ich nach Daten, Werten und Testberichten und Videos recherchiere, desto unsicherer werde ich bzw. es gibt immer mehr Alternativen und es wird schwer das Optimum für mich da heraus zu filtern.
Erschwerend kommt noch hinzu, daß ich mitunter dazu neige meine Meinung plötzlich zu ändern, manchmal auch aus rein emotionalen Gründen.

Das meiste über die Zylinderzahlen und deren Nutzen wußte ich vorher schon, die interessanteste Kernfrage war daher halt der genaue und detailierte Unterschied verschiedener Bauweisen und bei Motoren mit 6 Zylindern gibt es da am meisten Varianten (R6, V6, VR6, B6).

Gibt es eigentlich bei der Zündfolge bei V6 und R6 größere Unterschiede und dadurch einen unterschiedlichen Sound, oder laufen die vereinfacht gesagt genau gleich, nur daß beim einen 6 in Reihe sind und beim anderen zweimal 3 in Reihe?
Das hab ich bisher nicht mit Videos und Datenseiten heraus finden können und auch nicht wirklich verstanden.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2021)

Du bist aber schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, mal das eine oder andere Auto Probe zu fahren? 
Du guckst dir immer nur alles theoretisch an, was dir in der Praxis teils aber kaum weiter hilft. 
Geh zum Händler und fahr den Polo GTI und den Fiesta ST. 
Du wirst merken, die Unterschiede sind im normalen Alltag marginal. 
Zb schreibst du das der Polo eine höhere Endgeschwindigkeit, aber du eh höchstens 200 fährst. 
Warum sollte das dann für dich relevant sein?


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du bist aber schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, mal das eine oder andere Auto Probe zu fahren?



Wenn das Thema Autokauf bei mir ganz akut wird, werde ich das natürlich auch so machen, ich kauf doch nicht die Katze im Sack!



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zb schreibst du das der Polo eine höhere Endgeschwindigkeit, aber du eh höchstens 200 fährst.
> Warum sollte das dann für dich relevant sein?



Ob das Auto nun 232 oder 237 fährt ist wirklich nicht so entscheidend, eher schon die Beschleunigung und Durchzugskraft, auch wenn ich bei freier Strecke und ohne Tempolimit schon gerne mal die Höchstgeschwindigkeit ausprobieren würde, allein schon um mal zu sehen, wie sich das anfühlt und ob das Auto auch wirklich seine volle Leistung bringt.

Es gibt aber z.B. zwischen dem Polo GTI und dem Fiesta ST große Unterschiede bei der Übersetzung der Gänge, bei Tempo 100 hat der Fiesta ST im 6. Gang  etwa 2200 U/min, der Polo GTI aber erst etwa 1800 U/min. Bei Tempo 200 ist der Unterschied schon sehr groß, etwa 3600 U/min beim Polo und etwa 4800 U/min beim Fiesta, das bedeutet schon ein anderes Geräuschniveau und mitunter auch mehr Verschleiß. Eventuell verbraucht da sogar der um einen Zylinder größere Polo-Motor weniger Benzin als der kleinere Fiesta-Motor, der so viel höher drehen muß.

Anhand der Getriebeübersetzungen läßt sich ja bereits erahnen, wie die Charakteristik der Motoren sein wird, der Polo GTI hat seine 200 PS bereits bei etwa 4400 U/min und hält sie bis rund 6000 U/min auf einer Art Plateau. Der Fiesta ST braucht etwa 6000 U/min um die 200 PS zu erreichen.
Ergo könnte ich den Polo bei etwa 4400 U/min hochschalten wenn ich sehr schnell beschleunigen will und könnte mir den hohen Drehzahlbereich komplett sparen, das würde das Fahren deutlich leiser machen und für weniger Verschleiß und Verbrauch sorgen, zumal der 4-Zylinder ja ohnehin schon kultivierter läuft als der 3-Zylinder.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2021)

Nein, du kannst nicht bei 4400rpm hochschalten, wenn du richtig durchbeschleunigen willst.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2021)

Warum nicht?
Die Frage ist doch, ob dieses 200 PS Plateau soviel mehr bringt, wenn man von ca. 4400-6500 U/min ausdreht, als wenn man von ca. 3000-4400 U/min dreht!
Man wird vermutlich zwar nur die volle Beschleunigung haben, wenn man voll ausdreht, aber die Beschleunigung in jedem Gang bis etwa 4500 U/min ist doch mehr als ausreichend bei diesem Auto, auch wenn man flott voran kommen will!


----------



## flx23 (10. Februar 2021)

Wenn du gute Beschleunigung willst musst du ein e Auto kaufen...


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (10. Februar 2021)

*Beim VW Polo **GTI 2.0 reichen keine Max 4500 U/min. Stell dir vor, auf der Autobahnauffahrt nur mit dieser Drehzahl zu Beschleunigen**. Das geht von vorn bis hinten nicht.*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDKVmsSaaYo:212

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Selbst bei Autos mit 50PS muss man auf dem Gas bleiben bis man richtig Beschleunigen kann.*
*Honda Integra DC5 160 PS*​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kqyi5gOTgVI:569

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wo bleibt der Spaß?

Bei dir ist das alles nur Theorie ... Versuch das mal in der Praxis umzusetzen 
Kannst dir ja gleich ein Mopedauto kaufen


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2021)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> *Beim VW Polo **GTI 2.0 reichen keine Max 4500 U/min. Stell dir vor, auf der Autobahnauffahrt nur mit dieser Drehzahl zu Beschleunigen**. Das geht von vorn bis hinten nicht.*



Ist doch Quark mit Sauce, auch wenns fett geschrieben ist... 
Ich kann auch nur bis 3000 U/min drehen und angemessen beschleunigen mit so einem Auto, weil ich selbst bestimmen *kann*, wann ich den Gang wechsele.
Das geht beim Schaltgetriebe und beim DSG im manuellen Modus wohl auch, selbst im Automatik-Modus kann man Gangwechsel forcieren, ich bin über 7 Jahre einen Wandlerautomaten gefahren, einfach den Fuß soweit vom Gas nehmen, daß er automatisch in den nächst höheren Gang schaltet und danach nicht wieder so doll auf Gas latschen, daß er auf die Idee kommt gleich wieder einen oder mehere Gänge runter zu schalten.
Allerdings ist so kein Volllast-Beschleunigen möglich, weil der Automat dann runterschalten würde, beim DSG müßte es aber eigentlich gehen, sofern man im manuellen Modus ist, beim Schaltgetriebe ist es überhaupt kein Problem.

Bei einem Motor, der seine Nennleistung bereits bei 4400 U/min erreicht würde ich zwecks Schohnung und Verbrauchseinsparung auch möglichst früh hochschalten.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. Februar 2021)

Ich habe in meiner Fahrschule gelernt das man beim Beschleunigen immer die Gänge möglichst ausfahren sollte, das erleichtert einen den Überholvorgang ungemein, da er nicht mehr so lange dauert, aber was weiß schon so ein Fahrlehrer, Formel 1 oder Ralleyfahrer vom Beschleunigen.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Februar 2021)

Also ich kenne nur eine Gaspedalstellung auf der Autobahnauffahrt und die heißt Bodenblech. Und wenn er dabei in den Begrenzer dreht, dann soll er das tun, stört mich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2021)

Es redet ja niemand von Überholvorgängen mit Gegenverkehr, da muß man den Abstand zum Gegenverkehr ausreichend kalkulieren.
Beim normalen Beschleunigen, wo es nicht drauf ankommt der schnellste zu sein, sollte man früh hochschalten (lassen), am effektivsten fährt man so etwa in dem Bereich, wo der Motor sein maximales Drehmoment hat, beim Polo GTI wären das etwa 1500 U/min.
Bei kaltem Motor würde ich da bei etwa 2000 U/min hochschalten, bei warmem Motor vielleicht bei 3000 oder wenns mal schneller vorran gehen soll auch später, ein Ausdrehen der Gänge halte ich abgesehen von Gefahrensituationen, wo es zwingend erforderlich sein kann für unnötig.

Es wäre mal interessant die Beschleunigung von 0-100 oder 0-200 zu messen in dem man a) die Gänge voll ausdreht, also sagen wir mal bis 6000 U/min, weil danach die Leistung ja wieder abfällt, und b) bei 4400 U/min hochschaltet, aber dennoch mit Volllast beschleunigt.
Für a) kennen wir ja die Werte grob, etwa 6,5-7 Sekunden von 0-100 , für b) würde ich mal von etwa 8 Sekunden ausgehen, also immer noch sehr flott!
Bei 0-200 wird der Unterschied natürlich größer, ich schätze mal grob a) etwa 27 Sekunden und b) vielleicht etwa 36 Sekunden.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2021)

Aha, du schaltest also beim Polo wenn er sein maximales Drehmoment hat.
Wären dann beim Polo 1500 ähh 2144 ne  2789, glaube 3546, nene 4350rpm.
Ach der hat da überall sein maximales Drehmoment?
Sowas aber auch.

Zudem interessiert 0-100  oder 0-200 kaum noch jemanden, 100-200 wird meist im Internet und unter den Leuten diskutiert.
Aber auch egal.
So wie du deine ganze Fahrweise beschreibst, passt am besten ein Auto der oberen Mittelklasse.
Schön mit 400-500PS und dann schön mit 1500rpm rumeiern.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wären dann beim Polo 1500 ähh 2144 ne 2789, glaube 3546, nene 4350rpm.



Ja, du hast recht, der hat auch ein Drehmomentmaximumplateau, das macht es aber noch einfacher, denn immer bei 1500 U/min hochzuschalten wäre sicher nicht gesund für den Motor, vorallem nicht wenns vielleicht noch bergauf geht.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zudem interessiert 0-100 oder 0-200 kaum noch jemanden, 100-200 wird meist im Internet und unter den Leuten diskutiert.



Ich hatte jetzt einfach mal vereinfacht, klar könnte man den 100-200 Wert mit rein nehmen, da gibts reichlich Testvideos zu, aber fast immer werden die Gänge dann voll ausgedreht, was zwar die besten Zeiten bringt, aber in der Praxis doch kaum ein vernünftiger Autobesitzer seinem Motor ständig antun wird.



JoM79 schrieb:


> So wie du deine ganze Fahrweise beschreibst, passt am besten ein Auto der oberen Mittelklasse.
> Schön mit 400-500PS und dann schön mit 1500rpm rumeiern.



Die sind mir neu zu teuer und entsprechend alt zu anfällig und dann auch zu teuer in der Instandhaltung.

Das ist es ja gerade, was mir an den modernen Turbomotoren so gut gefällt, man braucht fast keine hohe Drehzahlen mehr und hat trotzdem Drehmoment und Leistung auch bei Ottomotoren in einem Bereich, in dem früher nur Turbo-Diesel-Motoren abliefern konnten.

Um es zu vereinfachen, ich hätte gerne einen Benziner, den ich wie einen Diesel fahren kann, also mit niedrigem Drehzahlniveau und viel Durchzug und geringem Verbrauch.
Gerade weil es ja meist 3 und 4 Zylinder sind, finde ich es gut nicht so hoch drehen zu müssen, da würde mich ein 4-Zylinder zu sehr nerven mit dem plörrigen dröhnenden Sound.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Schön mit 400-500PS und dann schön mit 1500rpm rumeiern.


Armer Motor....
Wobei man weiß natürlich nicht, was einfach nur dummes Gelaber ist und was der Wahrheit entspricht.
Wenn ich schon lese, dass ein V6 leiser sein soll, als ein V8, frage ich mich was da nicht stimmt.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon lese, dass ein V6 leiser sein soll, als ein V8, frage ich mich was da nicht stimmt.



Es ist doch immer eine Frage der Auslegung und auch der Auspuffanlage, da kann die Zylinderzahl ja nichts für.

Ich bin früher öfter in einem BMW 535iA verreist in den 90igern, damals war das ein V8 mit 3,5 Litern Hubraum. Auf Dauer nervte mich der Motor, weil er mir zu hoch drehte und zu hektisch wirkte und der sonore V8-typische Klang ging mir irgendwann auf den Kecks, zumindest bei hohen Drehzahlen wirkte das auf mich laut und etwas angestrengt.
Dagegen fand ich den Audi A6 2.8 V6 auch aus den 90igern angenehmer und er kam mir zumindest leiser vor.

Das nun aber z.B. ein R6 entspannter und leiser laufen kann als ein V8 wirst du wohl nicht bestreiten, oder doch?
Sind zwar beides sehr ausgewogene Konzepte, aber der R6 braucht weder Ausgleichswellen noch eine so schwere Kurbelwelle wie ein Crossplane-V8 und hat trotzdem keinerlei Schwingungen 1. und 2. Ordnung, so wie dein V12, der einem V8 in punkto Laufruhe ja auch meist deutlich überlegen sein wird.
Dann gibts da natürlich noch den Flateplane-V8, aber über den reden wir besser nicht weiter, da kann ich mir gleich einen Reihen-4-Zylinder kaufen, klingen ja beide exakt gleich für mich.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2021)

Warum kaufst du nicht einfach nen Diesel.
Der bietet dir genau das was du willst.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2021)

Weil ich Diesel nicht mag, allein schon den Leerlauf finde ich widerlich, ich mag das rappeln und rasseln nicht und unter 6 Zylindern könnte ich einen Diesel auch nicht ertragen und mit 6 Zylindern ist er mir zu teuer.
Außerdem stinken die mir zu doll, beim Rangieren atmet man das ja doch immer mal ein.
Dazu kommen die Restriktionen, die man fürchten muß, gerade in Großstädten, wenn man da mit einem Diesel rein will.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist z.B. warum es nicht eine breite Auswahl an LPG-Fahrzeugen gibt, die fahren sich noch günstiger als Diesel und sind viel leiser und stinken nicht so schlimm, außerdem sind die Motoren in der Konstruktion sicherlich günstiger als moderne Dieselmotoren.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das ein W16 ein entbeerlicher Motor ist, war mir klar, das sehe ich wie du.
> Trotzdem ist er Motorbautechnisch in gewisser Weise schon interessant bis beeindruckend.
> Fraglich ist aber, wie lange sowas noch gebaut wird, denn ich wüßte nicht, was ein V12 schlechter machen sollte als ein W16 oder auch V16, alles über 12 Zylindern, eigentlich sogar schon über 6 ist eigentlich nur Marketing und Prestige oder dem Sound geschuldet, erstrecht im Zeitalter von Direkteinspritzung und sehr effektiver Aufladung.


Das Problem ist nicht der Bau sondern die Wartung.
Egal, was du bei dem Motor machen willst -- zuerst musst du ihn ausbauen.
Ich erinnere mich noch an meinen Onkel, der Kfzler ist -- inzwischen in Rente.
Der hat sich immer um den Lancia Thema eines Bekannten gekümmert. Dieser Lancia Thema hatte den 8 Zylinder Ferrari Motor verbaut.
Egal, was an dem Motor gemacht werden musste -- und es musste viel gemacht werden -- musste man praktisch immer den Motor ausbauen.
Im Grunde genommen war das Auto wegen des Motors ein Fass ohne Boden.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der hat sich immer um den Lancia Thema eines Bekannten gekümmert. Dieser Lancia Thema hatte den 8 Zylinder Ferrari Motor verbaut.



Das ist aus heutiger Sicht sicherlich auch keine optimale Konfiguration gewesen, denn ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß man bei den meisten aktuellen V8-Fahrzeugen nicht für alle Reparaturen den Motor komplett ausbauen muß.
Immerhin haben sie im Lancia dem Ferrari-V8 wenigstens mal eine Crossplane-Kurbelwelle spendiert und damit hatte der Motor wirklich einen tollen Sound.
Das wäre für mich aber nicht Grund genug gewesen so ein Auto zu kaufen, allein schon deswegen nicht, weil er einen Zahnriemen hatte und der Wechsel, ich glaube alle 2 Jahre(?), immer viele tausend Euro kostete.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2021)

Bloch erklärt.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich bin früher öfter in einem BMW 535iA verreist in den 90igern, damals war das ein V8 mit 3,5 Litern Hubraum. Auf Dauer nervte mich der Motor, weil er mir zu hoch drehte und zu hektisch wirkte und der sonore V8-typische Klang ging mir irgendwann auf den Kecks, zumindest bei hohen Drehzahlen wirkte das auf mich laut und etwas angestrengt.


Interessant.... ich hatte einen E38 735i, mit genau diesem Motor und da hat man vom Motor kaum was mitgekriegt. Genau so habe ich zwei E39 540 im Freundeskreis, da kriegt man vom Motor auch nicht allzuviel, beide haben originale AGAs drunter.

Mein 8er böllert ganz ordentlich und auch beim Lastwechsel, trotz V12, liegt aber daran, dass ich quasi keine Endtöpfe habe. Aber er ist nicht aufdringlich aber sehr präsent, stört selbst bei langen Strecken und Vmax nicht.


Threshold schrieb:


> Der hat sich immer um den Lancia Thema eines Bekannten gekümmert. Dieser Lancia Thema hatte den 8 Zylinder Ferrari Motor verbaut.
> Egal, was an dem Motor gemacht werden musste -- und es musste viel gemacht werden -- musste man praktisch immer den Motor ausbauen.
> Im Grunde genommen war das Auto wegen des Motors ein Fass ohne Boden.


Lancia Thema 8.32, geiles Teil. Es ist ein Liebhaberfahrzeug, wer sowas kauft, nimmt auch die Wartung in Kauf. Sonst ist ein Schwachsinn. Der Motor ist genau das, was dieses Auto so einmalig macht.

Aber, ich muss aus meiner Erfahrung mit großen Motoren sagen, dass es wirklich viel einfacher und vor allem schneller ist, den Motor rauszuholen, wenn man größere Arbeiten durchführen will. Im Endeffekt geht es schneller und man müht sich nicht ab. Bei einpaar Arbeiten am N62 zum Beispiel schreibt BMW vor, dass der Motor ausgebaut werden soll. Ja, es geht auch ohne, dauert dann aber doppelt so lang und ist ein gef**ke ohne Ende. ich brauche, wenn ich allein arbeite, 3,5-4 Stunden um den Motor aus dem 8er rauszuholen (nach oben), Hebebühne und Motorkran vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Interessant.... ich hatte einen E38 735i, mit genau diesem Motor und da hat man vom Motor kaum was mitgekriegt. Genau so habe ich zwei E39 540 im Freundeskreis, da kriegt man vom Motor auch nicht allzuviel, beide haben originale AGAs drunter.



Es kann natürlich auch an der Fahrweise gelegen haben und daran, wie "nervös" die Automatik reagiert hat, ansich konnte man den Motor in dem Auto auch leise fahren, aber so ein leicht sonorer im Unterton meinte ich fast immer wahrzunehmen, auch bei niedrigen Drehzahlen und so gut mir das anfangs vielleicht auch noch gefiel, so fing es mich nach einigen längeren Reisen an immer mehr zu nerven.
Ein guter V6 und erstrecht R6 (obwohl wir nie einen hatten, außer den Diesel jetzt) finde ich da einfach neutraler und unauffälliger und damit langfristig auch weniger nervig.

Außerdem ist natürlich auch gut möglich, daß der gleiche V8 im 7er einfach nochmals besser gekapselt bzw. zum Innenraum hin gedämmt war und/oder die Automatik dort anders eingestellt war, mehr auf Komfort.

Darüber hinaus fand ich war der kleine (3,5 Liter) V8 aber auch kein so großer Wurf, unten rum zog der nicht gerade berauschend und oben rum wurde er nervig laut, wir hatten dann mal eine Probefahrt mit einem alten 750iL (glaub das war ein 89er Baujahr) gemacht, der schon etwa 130.000 gelaufen war und viele Jahre älter war als unserer 5er damals und ich hab sofort gemerkt, daß der V12 eine andere Welt ist, trotz deutlich schwererem Auto und vermutlich länger übersetztem Getriebe war da sofort Druck da, ab Leerlauf wesentlich mehr Drehmoment als beim 3,5 Liter V8, da nützen auch die 32 Ventile und die neuere Motorengeneration und Getriebe nichts, auch nicht das geringere Fahrzeuggewicht, das war einfach kein Vergleich.
Mir waren die Unterhalts- und Instandhaltungskosten bei so einem 750er dann aber einfach zu hoch und zu ungewiss bei so einem alten Auto, darum hab ichs lieber gelassen und den nicht gekauft.

Apropos, fällt mir gerade ein, woher ich das mit der geringeren Geräuschentwicklung vom 6-Zylinder gemessen am V8 hatte, das war bei einem Jeep Grand Cheeroke, da soll der 4 Liter R6 angeblich leiser gewesen sein als der 5,2 Liter V8, der vermutlich mehr auf Krawall ausgelegt war.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bloch erklärt.



Also den Spott kann ich hier nun gerade nicht so recht verstehen. Wir haben zwar im Laufe der Threads hier gemerkt, daß ich selbst deutlich weniger weiß als ich anfangs dachte und das du vermutlich mehr weißt über Autos als ich, dennoch finde ich es etwas hochnäsig sich hier über den Bloch lustig zu machen, denn der weiß sehr genau und sehr gut was er erklärt und hat sicherlich mehr Ahnung als du und die meisten anderen hier von der Materie.
Darüber hinaus sind seine Videos auch noch unterhaltsam.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich auch an der Fahrweise gelegen haben und daran, wie "nervös" die Automatik reagiert hat, ansich konnte man den Motor in dem Auto auch leise fahren, aber so ein leicht sonorer im Unterton meinte ich fast immer wahrzunehmen, auch bei niedrigen Drehzahlen und so gut mir das anfangs vielleicht auch noch gefiel, so fing es mich nach einigen längeren Reisen an immer mehr zu nerven.


Nein, das liegt einfach nur daran, dass du Schwachsinn erzählst.

Der 3,5 Liter ist ein guter Motor, hat zwar nicht die Leistung vom 4,4Liter aber mit einem E39 wird er ohne Schwierigkeiten fertig. In einem E38 ist es keine Rakete, fährt sich aber doch angenehm. Ich hätte im E39 eher den 3,0 Liter R6 genommen, weil ich ihn in diesem Zusammenhang für den besseren Motor halte oder eben gleich den 4,4 Liter.


----------



## compisucher (11. Februar 2021)

Ich sach nur eines: V8 HEMI
Läuft und läuft und läuft, einfach nur gelegentlich Öl nachkippen und gut is...
Unkaputtbar


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2021)

@Tim1974 
Das ist kein Spott.
Es geht darum, dass du einfach 1:1 wiedergibst was er in seinen Videos sagt.
Klar erklärt er viel und hat Ahnung, aber Motoren haben so viele Feinheiten, da braucht es auch viel praktische Erfahrung.
Die kriegst du nicht mit Youtube Videos, dafür macht man ne Lehre bzw schraubt privat viel mit Leuten die Ahnung haben, was quasi wieder Leute sind die ne Lehre gemacht haben.
Wenn ich was neues am Auto machen musste was ich nicht konnte oder anders weiterkam, habe ich mir nen Kfzler zur Hilfe geholt.
Teilweise ging es auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug garnicht, da bin ich dann Abends zum Bekannten gefahren und wir haben es in seiner Werkstatt erledigt.
Mit der Zeit lernt man so halt einige Leute kennen und das Wissen erweitert sich.
Klar kann man sich heutzutage viel bei Youtube anschauen, aber das gab es damals so nicht.
Gelernt hat man bei einem KFZ Meister unter Anleitung eh viel mehr und besser.
Und darum geht es, nicht einfach nur stumpf nachplappern, sondern verstehen und Erfahrung damit haben.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nein, das liegt einfach nur daran, dass du Schwachsinn erzählst.



Das ich einen Motor angenehmer empfinde als den anderen ist zwar subjektiv, aber dennoch für mich entscheidend dafür was ich kaufen oder fahren möchte.
Selbst wenn wir mal davon ausgehen würden, daß der V8 leiser wäre als ein V6/R6, hat er dennoch einen ganz anderen Klang, dem einen gefällt er, den anderen nervt er, also absolut berechtigt danach für sich selbst ein Urteil zu fällen, was man haben möchte und was nicht.

Übrigens bleibe ich bei der Meinung, daß ein großer Reihen-6-Zylinder die klar bessere Wahl ist als ein kleiner V8 und zwar in allen Belangen.
Was soll denn der V8 besser machen als ein R6?
Der V8 hat kunstruktiv gesehen mehr Probleme Kräfte und Massenmomente erster und zweiter Ordnung komplett zu tilgen und braucht dazu eine schwere Crossplane-Kurbelwelle mit Gewichten drann, damit läuft er dann ähnlich kultiviert wie ein guter R6, der aber dafür keinerlei Hilfsmittel braucht, nichtmal eine Ausgleichswelle und auch keine so schwere Kurbelwelle, ergo weniger Reibung, weniger Verbrauch, leichteres Hochdrehen.
Der Flatplane-V8 ist dagegen schwingungstechnisch eine Katastrophe, schlechter als ein Reihen-4-Zylinder.

Mir fällt gerade ein, wir hatten damals auch mal kurz einen 7er mit dem 3,0 Liter V8, der hat unten rum wirklich nicht so recht die Wurscht vom Brot gezogen, kam einem oben rum aber dann wieder spritzig vor, aber wohl nur weil unten rum keine ordentliche Leistung kam.
Soviel besser fand ich den 3,5 Liter V8 da auch nicht, auch wenn er natürlich unten rum spürbar besser zog, finde ich sind 3,5 Liter einfach zu wenig für einen V8.
Selbst der erste 540iA mit 4,0 Liter V8 (286 PS; 400 Nm) der ersten Generation, den ich mal kurz gefahren bin konnte mich unten rum nicht gänzlich überzeugen mit der damaligen Automatik. Zum einen brauchte die Automatik immer rund eine Gedenksekunde, bevor sie sich mal entschloss zurück zu schalten, sogar beim Kickdown, zum anderen hatte mir der Motor unter ca. 3000 U/min immer noch etwas zu wenig Durchzugskraft, die hatten bei BMW sicher ihre Gründe später dann auf 4,4 Liter Hubraum rauf zu gehen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich sach nur eines: V8 HEMI
> Läuft und läuft und läuft, einfach nur gelegentlich Öl nachkippen und gut is...
> Unkaputtbar



Kein Motor hält ewig oder ist unkaputtbar.
Wieviel Öl hat der denn drinn?
Hatte früher mal gehört, das die amerikanischen V8 mit OHV-Kopf und einer zentralen Nockenwelle teils nur sehr wenig Öl drinn hatten, was auf Dauer auch nicht so ideal für die Langzeitlebensdauer des Motor ist.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Spott.



Ok, so wie du es darstellst ist es korrekt.
Praktische Schraubererfahrung habe ich selbst nahezu null, darum könnte ich auch selbst nicht so einfach was reparieren oder austauschen, auch wenn ich die Bauteile des Grundmotors eigentlich ganz gut kenne und viele Zusammenhänge verstehe, teils auch durch die Videos und früher durch Bücher.
Mich hat aber das Schrauben auch nie wirklich interessiert, eher die konstruktiven Aspekte, also Motorenbau, darum habe ich mich sehr viel theoretisch mit der Technik beschäftigt und bin praktisch einfach nur gefahren.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mich hat aber das Schrauben nie wirklich interessiert, eher die konstruktiven Aspekte, also Motorenbau, darum habe ich mich sehr viel theoretisch mit der Technik beschäftigt und bin praktisch einfach nur gefahren.


Das sind die Besten.
Theoretisch alles drauf haben aber wenn man sie vor die Maschine stellt, zucken sie nur mit der Schulter.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Theoretisch alles drauf haben aber wenn man sie vor die Maschine stellt, zucken sie nur mit der Schulter.



Tja, vielleicht wäre das bei mir anders gekommen, wenn ich damals oder heute jemand kennen würde, der eine Werkstatt hat und selbst viel schraubt. 
Heute hätte ich daran mehr Interesse, auch wenn ich mir immer noch sehr ungerne die Finger schmutzig mache und das läßt sich beim Schrauben eben nicht vermeiden.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Februar 2021)

@Tim1974: Du laberst ein Zeug zusammen, dass es echt wehtut. Wenn ich schon lese, "Massenmomente erster und zweiter Ordnung", weiß du überhaupt von was zu redest??? Ich gebe dir Brief und Siegel, dass wenn ich dich in eine Kiste reinsetze und den Motor anmache, wirst du nicht mal ansatzweise erkennen können, was da für ein Motor drin ist... Du bist noch nie einen V8 gefahren, auch wenn du was anderes behauptest, also erzähl keinen Mist. Dein "Wissen" hast du aus irgendwelchen Youtube-Videos und laberst sie nur nach...

Du hast vorhin mal gesagt, dass du aus der Drehmomentkurve eines Motors das Fahrverhalten eines Autos ableiten kannst.

Bitte sehr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann lass mal hören.


----------



## compisucher (11. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kein Motor hält ewig oder ist unkaputtbar.
> Wieviel Öl hat der denn drinn?
> Hatte früher mal gehört, das die amerikanischen V8 mit OHV-Kopf und einer zentralen Nockenwelle teils nur sehr wenig Öl drinn hatten, was auf Dauer auch nicht so ideal für die Langzeitlebensdauer des Motor ist.


Nicht so viel hören, lesen oder nachsagen, einfach fahren.
Mach ich schon seit Jahren so.
Der alte RAM (BJ 2011) hat jetzt  aktuell 280.000 km drauf und hat noch nie eine Werkstatt von innen gesehen.
Genau 7x diverse Lampen getauscht- thats all.

Die Ölmenge ist ja irrelevant, so lange man regelmäßig nachschaut, wie es sich gehört (Bordbücher haben meist größeren Sinn, als nur im Handschuhfach herumzuliegen).
 Aber um die Frage zu Beantworten er hat ca. 6.7 l Ölfassungsvermögen und braucht ca. 1l auf 20.000 km.
Und um den Verbrauch auch gleich zu thematisieren:
Innerorts: ca. 14-16 l/100km, Landstraße zw. 9 - 12 L/100km, BAB ca. 14l/100km bei Schnitt 140km/h.

Beim Neuen (seit 01/2021) mit Hybrid-E-Motor bin ich selber gespant.

Mein alter Camaro, BJ 1979 in der Garage hat jetzt 488.500 km drauf und läuft immer noch so gut, wie ich ihn 1986 gekauft hatte.  Der hatte genau einen Werkstattbesuch wg. der Lichtmaschine gehabt, da war ich zu faul, die selber zu wechseln.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Du laberst ein Zeug zusammen, dass es echt wehtut. Wenn ich schon lese, "Massenmomente erster und zweiter Ordnung", weiß du überhaupt von was zu redest???



Bis ins letzte Detail hab ich das mit den Schwingungen erster und zweiter Ordnung in der Tat noch nicht verstanden. Erster Ordnung ist wohl pro eine Kurbelwellenumdrehung und zweiter Ordnung alle zwei Kurbelwellenumdrehungen, also gerechnet auf alle 4 Takte.
Die Bezeichnung "Massenmomente erster und zweiter Ordnung" von mir war sicherlich fachlicht nicht korrekt, es ist eher die Rede von Massenkräften und Massenmomenten, genauer nachlesen kann man es hier z.B.:


			https://www.thm.de/me/images/user/herzog-91/Kolbenmaschinen/Kolbenmaschinen_4_Kurbeltriebkinematik_Massenkr%C3%A4fte.pdf
		


Allerdings übersteigt das bei weitem meinen Wissensstand, die praktischen Auswirkungen von Schwingungen hab ich dennoch halbwegs verstanden, zumindest in groben Zügen und da ich nicht vorhabe selbst einen Motor zu konstruieren und lange aus Oberschule und Studium raus bin und sowas auch nicht studiert habe, brauche ich das auch nicht vollständig zu verstehen, Mathematik und Physik waren eh nicht so meine Fächer.

Da jetzt bestimmt gleich wieder die nächste abschätzige Bemerkung von dir dazu kommt und sicherlich wieder deiner Ansicht nach alles falsch was ich schreibe, letztendlich hab ich im Laufe der Threads hier zumindest einige sehr brauchbare Links liefern können und teils Dinge auch mit meinem Halbwissen erklären können.
Du hast dagegen vorwiegend mit markigen Sprüchen und Überheblichkeit auf dich in diesem Thread aufmerksam gemacht, was auch nicht für so dolles Fachwissen spricht.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Du bist noch nie einen V8 gefahren, auch wenn du was anderes behauptest, also erzähl keinen Mist. Dein "Wissen" hast du aus irgendwelchen Youtube-Videos und laberst sie nur nach...



Im Grund ist es mir völlig egal, ob du mir die Dinge glaubst die ich schreibe oder nicht, ich glaube dir übrigens ebenfalls nicht, daß du die vorgegebenen Autos besitzt.

Das die Kurven von einem BMW 6 Liter V12 Sauger sind, war mir recht schnell klar. Allein der Drehmomentverlauf paßt eigentlich nur zu einem rund 6 Liter Saugmotor, weil das Maximum erst recht spät erreicht wird und um die 600 Nm beträgt. Bei einem modernen Turbomotor würde das maximale Drehmoment weit früher anliegen (je nach Auslegung).


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Februar 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der alte RAM (BJ 2011) hat jetzt aktuell 280.000 km drauf und hat noch nie eine Werkstatt von innen gesehen.
> Genau 7x diverse Lampen getauscht- thats all.



Das ist natürlich eine sehr gute Bilanz, aber aus einem einzigen solchen Fall jetzt eine Regel aufstellen zu wollen und über Modellgenerationen zu urteilen, halte ich für nicht haltbar.
Ich will zwar in Grundzügen deiner Aussage gar nicht widersprechen, wo wenig Technik drann/drinn ist, kann eben auch weniger kaputt gehen und diese V8-Motoren laufen bzw. liefen sicher in sehr großer Stückzahl vom Band und werden unter normalen Nutzungsbedingungen auch sehr ausgereift sein, allerdings sind normale Nutzungsbedingungen eben auch wieder Definitionssache und bedeuten nicht unbedingt Vollgasfestigkeit, wobei es da nicht nur um den Motor, sondern auch die Getriebeölkühlung geht.



compisucher schrieb:


> Die Ölmenge ist ja irrelevant, so lange man regelmäßig nachschaut, wie es sich gehört (Bordbücher haben meist größeren Sinn, als nur im Handschuhfach herumzuliegen).
> Aber um die Frage zu Beantworten er hat ca. 6.7 l Ölfassungsvermögen und braucht ca. 1l auf 20.000 km.



Ganz so einfach ist das nicht, denn weniger Öl kühlt zum einen schlechter als eine größere Menge im Ölkreislauf, und selbst wenn die Menge für die Schmierung an sich völlig ausreicht, wird eine geringere Menge schneller problematisch, wenn es um Verunreinigungen und Rückstände geht.
Das muß aber in der Praxis nicht unbedingt ein Problem bedeuten, sofern das Fahrzeug den Herstellerangaben nach gut gepflegt wird.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2021)

Mehr Öl braucht nur länger bis es warm ist. 
Olkühler rein und fertig.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mehr Öl braucht nur länger bis es warm ist.
> Olkühler rein und fertig.



So kann man es natürlich auch sehen, auch wenn ich diesen Effekt für vernachlässigbar halte.
Fakt ist aber sicherlich trotzdem, daß die bei der Verbrennung anfallenden Ablagerungen über die Monate, ebenso die Kondensatbildung bei einer ansich geringeren Gesamtölmenge im Kreislauf eher schaden werden, als wenn ein üppig großes Ölvolumen zur Verfügung steht, das erhält dann auch länger gute Schmiereigenschaften und kühlt natürlich auch besser, denn auch bei einem Ölkreislauf mit viel Öl kann man einen Ölkühler verbauen und hat dann nochmals niedrigere Temperaturen als mit kleiner Ölmenge und Ölkühler... 

Da gerade aber die amerikanischen Großserien-V8-Motoren der 70er und 80er-Jahre wahrscheinlich vornehmlich auf Antriebskomfort und Laufruhe bei Tempo ca. 30-55 Meilen optimiert worden sind und sie eh nicht so hoch drehen und damals wohl auch fast immer in OHV-Bauweise mit nur einen zentralen Nockelwelle daher kamen, mag das mit der relativ geringeren Ölmenge hier keine nennenswerte Rolle spielen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2021)

Zuviel Öl kann auch Schaden, dann kriegst du es nicht auf die richtige Temperatur. 
Die Hersteller wissen schon warum sie die Mengen so dimensioniert haben wie sie sind. 
Klar gibt's auch viele Ausnahmen, deswegen ist für mich die Öltemperatur wichtiger als die Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Zuviel Öl kann auch Schaden, dann kriegst du es nicht auf die richtige Temperatur.



Das müßte dann aber schon eine riesige Ölmenge sein.
Gibt es da nicht außerdem die Möglichkeit für den Hersteller, zwei Kreisläufe einzubauen, einen für den Betrieb und einen größeren in dem der Ölkühler hängt und den größeren erst auf zu machen, wenn ein Thermostat meldet, daß die Öltemperatur über 80 oder 90°C liegt?

Einen Nachteil hat aber eine größere Ölmenge, jeder Ölwechsel wird dadurch teurer und manche Kunden schieben ihn deswegen vielleicht weiter raus, was dann wieder schlecht für den Motor ist, weil das Öl zu lange gefahren wird.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Hersteller wissen schon warum sie die Mengen so dimensioniert haben wie sie sind.



So als Faustformel von früher (90er-Jahre) bei deutschen Motoren habe ich etwa einen Liter Öl pro Zylinder in Erinnerung, das wäre bei einem V8 dann etwa 8 Liter.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Klar gibt's auch viele Ausnahmen, deswegen ist für mich die Öltemperatur wichtiger als die Wassertemperatur.



Jeder der etwas Ahnung von Autos hat, wird sich an der Öltemperatur orientieren und die Wassertemperatur als weniger wichtig erachten, wenn es ums Warmfahren des Motors geht.
Leider haben nicht alle Autos eine Öltemperaturanzeige, ich hatte die nur beim Golf III GTI und VR6, die Golf II, die ich davor hatte, konnte die Temperatur nicht ausgeben. Der Opel Omega B den ich danach hatte, brachte die Anzeige der Öltemperatur leider auch nicht mit, was mich sehr ärgerte.
Denn beim Warmfahren dehnen sich die Kolben schneller aus, als die Zylinderlaufbuchsen, darum kann es sehr schädlich für den Motor sein, wenn man ihn zu früh zu hoch belastet, die Kühlwassertemperatur allein wird zu wenig Aufschluss darüber geben, wann der Motor wirklich komplett warm ist.
Damals hab ich früher gelesen, man soll vor einer Hochgeschwindigkeitsfahrt auf der Autobahn etwa 25 km mit verhaltener Drehzahl den Motor warmfahren, 25 km sind schon eine Menge, das Kühlwasser war bei mir bei dem Opel glaub ich schon deutlich früher auf Betriebstemperatur.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2021)

Öl ab 80°C und Feuer, ab 130°C Piano machen. 
Mache ich seit 20 Jahren so und kein Motor hat je Probleme damit gehabt. 
Zu frühes belasten eines kalten Motors kann eher zum abreissen des Ölfilms führen, was gerade bei den modernen Turbomotoren nicht sehr förderlich ist.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bis ins letzte Detail hab ich das mit den Schwingungen erster und zweiter Ordnung in der Tat noch nicht verstanden. Erster


Aber sie sind doch (für dich!) so unendlich wichtig? Und dabei verstehst du sie nicht mal... Klasse!
Du bist einfach nur ein Theoretiker, der stupide irgendwelche Artikel aus Wiki oder Youtube runterschreibt, mehr nicht. Und dabei verstehst du es nicht mal. Aber danke für die Bestätigung.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Du hast dagegen vorwiegend mit markigen Sprüchen und Überheblichkeit auf dich in diesem Thread aufmerksam gemacht, was auch nicht für so dolles Fachwissen spricht.


Ach Gottchen, ich glaube, es gibt hier mehr als genug Leute, wie mein Wissen beurteilen und bestätigen können...


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Im Grund ist es mir völlig egal, ob du mir die Dinge glaubst die ich schreibe oder nicht, ich glaube dir übrigens ebenfalls nicht, daß du die vorgegebenen Autos besitzt.


Du glaubst gar nicht, wie sehr es mir am XYZ vorbei geht. Du kannst gern nach Stuttgart kommen und ich zeige dir meine Garage, wo ein 2006er 760Li steht, ein 1991er 850i und ein 2008er Zafira B mit einem 50er Honda Shadow meiner Frau.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das die Kurven von einem BMW 6 Liter V12 Sauger sind, war mir recht schnell klar. Allein der Drehmomentverlauf paßt eigentlich nur zu einem rund 6 Liter Saugmotor, weil das Maximum erst recht spät erreicht wird und um die 600 Nm beträgt. Bei einem modernen Turbomotor würde das maximale Drehmoment weit früher anliegen (je nach Auslegung).


Das war aber nicht die Frage.........


JoM79 schrieb:


> Zuviel Öl kann auch Schaden, dann kriegst du es nicht auf die richtige Temperatur.


Das ist richtig, das daaaaaaaaaauert dann. 
Aber "mehr" Öl kann auch Vorteile haben: "mehr" Öl verschleißt nicht so schnell wie "wenig" Öl. Und du weißt ja selbst, nach dem tollen LL-Interval ist das Öl toter als nur tot. Der 7er hat 8,5 Liter drin mit einem Ölkühler. Hier sind auch mehr thermische Reserven vorhanden, weil der Motor insgesamt heißer läuft (hohe Verdichtung, Schichladung, Kennfeldthermostat, Teillastbereich bei 105° und Volllast bei 90°) Der 8er hat 7,5 Liter drin und keinen Ölkühler, läuft aber auch insgesamt kühler.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Hersteller wissen schon warum sie die Mengen so dimensioniert haben wie sie sind.
> Klar gibt's auch viele Ausnahmen, deswegen ist für mich die Öltemperatur wichtiger als die Wassertemperatur.


Wassertemperatur ist ziemlich egal. Sie zeigt nur schneller an, wenn etwas nicht stimmt. Ich handhabe es immer so, dass ich kalt nicht über 3500 gehe, wenn er seine 90° Wassertemperatur hat, Feuer frei.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Aber sie sind doch (für dich!) so unendlich wichtig? Und dabei verstehst du sie nicht mal... Klasse!
> Du bist einfach nur ein Theoretiker, der stupide irgendwelche Artikel aus Wiki oder Youtube runterschreibt, mehr nicht. Und dabei verstehst du es nicht mal. Aber danke für die Bestätigung.



Wir sprechen hier nicht über normales KFZ-Wissen oder auch das Wissen von KFZ-Mechanikern oder vielleicht auch Meistern, ich glaube kaum, daß die meisten unter denen die verlinkten Formeln verstehen und erklären können.
Das ist meines Erachtens nach Universitätswissen im Ingeneuersbereich, vielleicht sogar Prüfungswissen, das vermag ich nicht genauer zu beurteilen, aber eigentlich auch egal.
Behaupte jetzt nicht, daß du das alles verstehen würdest, das nehm ich dir nämlich nicht mal ansatzweise ab (ohne das jetzt böse zu meinen) und wahrscheinlich auch niemand der hier mitliest.

Das wollte und will ich auch gar nicht lernen, ich verstehe größtenteils in vereinfachter Form recht plastisch wie ein Motor funktioniert und wo die Unterschiede liegen, auch was Schwingungen angeht und kann es auch ganz gut Leuten erklären, die da keine große Ahnung von haben, so wie sicherlich die meisten gewöhnlichen Autofahrer.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen, ich glaube, es gibt hier mehr als genug Leute, wie mein Wissen beurteilen und bestätigen können...



Btw.
In den meisten Bereichen des Forums geht es nicht mehr um richtig oder falsch, sobald ich ins Spiel komme, dann geht es nur darum alles was ich schreibe irgendwie zu widerlegen oder mißzuverstehen, allein um mir eins rein zu würgen, es ist völlig egal ob ich was richtiges schreibe oder nicht, zumindest bezogen auf die meisten Teilnehmer in meinen Threads in letzter Zeit.
Ich bin aber auch nicht darauf angewiesen hier nett oder fair behandelt zu werden, ebenso nicht daß man versucht zu verstehen was ich zum Ausdruck bringen will, weil ich eben schon vor einiger Zeit erkannt habe, daß die meisten es nicht eingestehen werden, wenn ich was absolut richtiges schreibe, von ein paar Ausnahmen am Rande vielleicht mal abgesehen.
Aber gut, lassen wir das, führt hier auch zu nichts.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht, wie sehr es mir am XYZ vorbei geht. Du kannst gern nach Stuttgart kommen und ich zeige dir meine Garage, wo ein 2006er 760Li steht, ein 1991er 850i und ein 2008er Zafira B mit einem 50er Honda Shadow meiner Frau.



Schwacher Konter. 
Ich will dich nicht angreifen (auch wenn du eben das bei mir immer wieder versuchst), wollte ich auch vorher nicht, aber ich hab mir so ein Bild von dir gemacht, in das paßt dieser Konter ganz wunderbar um es zu bestätigen.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Februar 2021)

blah blah blah blupp
Meinst du dein Bild über mich interessiert mich? Und ich weiß nicht, wo du da ein Konter gefunden haben willst?


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Btw.
> In den meisten Bereichen des Forums geht es nicht mehr um richtig oder falsch, *sobald ich ins Spiel komme*, dann geht es nur darum alles was ich schreibe irgendwie zu widerlegen oder mißzuverstehen, allein um mir eins rein zu würgen, es ist völlig egal ob ich was richtiges schreibe oder nicht, zumindest bezogen auf die meisten Teilnehmer in meinen Threads in letzter Zeit.


Dann mach dir mal Gedanken, warum es so ist. Aber es liegt natürlich, ganz sicher sogar, an den Anderen.
Der Rest ist, wie immer von dir, nur warme Luft und nichts weiter.

Deine fachmännische Einschätzung über das Fahren anhang des Leistungsdiagrams schuldest du uns immernoch...


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> blah blah blah blupp
> Meinst du dein Bild über mich interessiert mich? Und ich weiß nicht, wo du da ein Konter gefunden haben willst?



Das ist es eben was ich meinte, du kommst hier ziemlich hochnäsig und überheblich rüber und bestätigst dieses Bild immer mehr, desto mehr du schreibst.
Wirklich gute fachliche Erklärungen vermisse ich von dir aber an vielen Stellen, somit zeigst du auch nicht wirklich Ahnung von den Details zu haben.
Sofern du selbst wirklich überhaupt so ein Auto hast und vielleicht auch ab und zu selbst was drann reparieren kannst, sagt das noch lange nichts darüber aus, ob du die technischen Details verschiedener Motorkonzepte auch bis ins letzte Detail auf Ingenieursniveau verstehst, wobei du hier eigentlich schon öfter durch dein Verhalten nahelegst, daß das eben nicht der Fall ist.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Dann mach dir mal Gedanken, warum es so ist. Aber es liegt natürlich, ganz sicher sogar, an den Anderen.



Das habe ich schon lange gemacht und die Antwort ist einfach, es reicht schon völlig aus sehr diskussionsfreudig zu sein und nicht immer gleich alles zu glauben, was einem jemand hier erzählen will und dazu noch allergisch auf hochnäsiges und freches Verhalten zu reagieren und sich das eben nicht bieten zu lassen.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Deine fachmännische Einschätzung über das Fahren anhang des Leistungsdiagrams schuldest du uns immernoch...



Was gibt es dazu schon weiter zu schreiben, man sieht wo der Motor sein maximales Drehmoment und die Nennleistung hat und wie die Kurven insgesamt über den gesamten Drehzahlbereich verlaufen.
Wenn man etwas Ahnung hat, kann man daran schon erkennen um welche Art Motor es sich handeln wird, einen Diesel kann man natürlich sofort ausschließen, ebenso einen Turbomotor, Hubraum braucht es auch mindestens etwa 6 Liter um auf das maximale Drehmoment zu kommen.
Die Fahrbarbeit ist bei so einem Motor über den gesamten Drehzahlbereich natürlich sehr gut, da kann man schaltfaul fahren bzw. früh die Automatik hochschalten lassen.
Wie man damit fährt, hängt also im wesentlichen vom persönlichen Fahrstil ab.

Was soll uns das jetzt sagen, ich liefere immer wieder Erklärungsversuche, auch wenn davon nicht immer alles richtig ist.
Ich frage mich gerade, warum ich das überhaupt mache?


----------



## Zeiss (16. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das ist es eben was ich meinte, du kommst hier ziemlich hochnäsig und überheblich rüber und bestätigst dieses Bild immer mehr, desto mehr du schreibst.


Nur, weil ich sage, dass mich genau DEINE Meinung einen Sch**ss interessiert? Finde dich damit ab oder lass es, so einfach ist das.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wirklich gute fachliche Erklärungen vermisse ich von dir aber an vielen Stellen, somit zeigst du auch nicht wirklich Ahnung von den Details zu haben.


Was vermisst du denn? Zu welchem Thema? Ich habe genau beschrieben, warum VR6 ein Haufen Schrott ist, was willst du? Oder ist sie dir nicht "gut genug"? Oder ist es dir nicht "detailreich genug"? Wenn du es nicht raffst, ist es nicht mein Problem, sondern deins.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sofern du selbst wirklich überhaupt so ein Auto hast und vielleicht auch ab und zu selbst was drann reparieren kannst, sagt das noch lange nichts darüber aus, ob du die technischen Details verschiedener Motorkonzepte auch bis ins letzte Detail auf Ingenieursniveau verstehst, wobei du hier eigentlich schon öfter durch dein Verhalten nahelegst, daß das eben nicht der Fall ist.


Ich weiß wo die Unterschiede liegen, ich weiß, warum ich welche Motoren mehr mag und welche weniger...
Ob der Motor jetzt die Vibrationen 1, 2, 50sten Ordnung ausbalanciert hat, interessiert NIEMANDEN.
Immerhin reite ich nicht auf Sachen rum, die ich nicht verstehe..........

Mein Achter hat einen V12 drin, weil er damals mit einem V12 vorgestellt wurde, ist eben der "richtige" Motor. Der 7er war so nicht geplant, es sollte eigentlich ein E61 550i werden, der V8 bringt aber einpaar unschöne Sachen (=Fehler) mit, auf die ich gar keine Lust hatte und zu dem sind die Kisten übertrieben teuer. Also wurde es ein 7er mit ebenfalls einem V12.

Der Zafira hat einen 140PS 4-Zylinder drin und keinen 150PS 2,2Liter mit DI, weil GM es nicht gebacken kriegt eine Hochdruckpumpe zu bauen, die auch standfest ist. Der Z18XER ist ein absolut problemloser Motor, der einfach funktioniert. Ja, er schüttelt sich und ja, er läuft etwas rau, aber es ist ein 4-Zylinder und in dem Auto juckt es uns nicht. Es ist ein Arbeitstier, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Aber was will ich da sagen, ich habe die Autos ja nicht..


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon lange gemacht und die Antwort ist einfach, es reicht schon völlig aus sehr diskussionsfreudig zu sein und nicht immer gleich alles zu glauben, was einem jemand hier erzählen will und dazu noch allergisch auf hochnäsiges und freches Verhalten zu reagieren und sich das eben nicht bieten zu lassen.


Jupp, sagte ich doch, die anderen sind schuld...


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was soll uns das jetzt sagen, ich liefere immer wieder Erklärungsversuche, auch wenn davon nicht immer alles richtig ist.


Deine Erklärungs*versuche* drehen sich blöderweise einfach nur im Kreis, das ist alles. Was kann der Motor X besser als Y. Im einfachsten Fall: Sprit vernichten....

Du lamentierst hier über Sachen, die eigentlich völlig egal sind, da du ja nicht mal ansatzweise weißt, welches Auto zu willst. Da ist alles eine Zeitverschwendung...


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, warum ich das überhaupt mache?


Genau, lass es einfach.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nur, weil ich sage, dass mich genau DEINE Meinung einen Sch**ss interessiert? Finde dich damit ab oder lass es, so einfach ist das.



Dafür, daß dich meine Meinung so unglaublich wenig interessiert, springst du aber sehr schnell auf meine Postings an und echauffierst dich immer wieder sehr darüber! 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Was vermisst du denn? Zu welchem Thema? Ich habe genau beschrieben, warum VR6 ein Haufen Schrott ist, was willst du?



Das war wieder so ein Punkt, du nimmer dir raus über ein Produkt allumfassend zu urteilen und meinst also schlauer zu sein als der (zeitweilig) weltgrößte Automobilhersteller? 

Bist du mal selbst einen VR6 gefahren?
Ich etwa ein dreiviertel Jahrt, sogar eine der ersten Generationen und einen Gebrauchtwagen, der teils über ein Bar abweichende Kompressionswerte pro Zylinder hatte, also nicht mehr erste Sahne war, trotzdem war der Motor absolut kein Schrott, zwar auch meiner Ansicht nach kein Top-Motor in 6-Zylinder-Segment, aber gemessen am Fahrzeugpreis und den Fahrleistungen und vorallem Fahrkomfort insgesamt doch gut, erstrecht wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, daß einige der Dinge, die mich störten bei besseren Kompressionswerten vielleicht weniger aufgefallen wäre, ebenso bei späteren Motorgenerationen, die dann ja verbessert wurden.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Oder ist sie dir nicht "gut genug"? Oder ist es dir nicht "detailreich genug"? Wenn du es nicht raffst, ist es nicht mein Problem, sondern deins.



Der Punkt ist, du schilderst Erfahrungen mit Autos und Motoren, die ich *teils* selbst so nicht nachvollziehen kann, nur würde ich bei von meiner eigenen Meinung abweichenden Meinungen nicht gleich persönlich und beleidigend gegen über dem Teilnehmer mit einer anderen Meinung werden, sondern interessiert mit diesem auf einem angemessenen Niveau diskutieren.
Du wirst aber sofort persönlich und abschätzig bis beleidigend, wenn ich Erfahrungswerte mitteile, die sich mit deinen nicht decken, das ist es war mich und sicher auch andere an deinem Verhalten hier stört! 

Verhälst du dich im echten Leben auch so gegenüber Menschen mit anderen Meinungen und Erfahrungen?
Das würde ich jedenfalls lieber unterlassen, es gibt nämlich Menschen, die da empfindlicher und aggressiver drauf reagieren als ich es hier tue.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich weiß wo die Unterschiede liegen, ich weiß, warum ich welche Motoren mehr mag und welche weniger...
> Ob der Motor jetzt die Vibrationen 1, 2, 50sten Ordnung ausbalanciert hat, interessiert NIEMANDEN.
> Immerhin reite ich nicht auf Sachen rum, die ich nicht verstehe..........



Ok, also gibst du wenigstens hier zu, daß du es auch nicht verstehst, was die umfangreichen Formeln genau aussagen und wie es sich mit Massenkräften und Momenten der verschiedenen Ordnungen bis ins letzte Detail verhält...
Ich versuche halt mit meinem vorhandenen Wissen mir vereinfacht vorzustellen, was das bedeuten könnte, auch wenn ich damit ab und an daneben liege, weil mir das physikalische Grundwissen fehlt, trotzdem interessiert es mich zu versuchen meine praktischen Erfahrungen mit theoretischen naturwissenschaftlichen Grundlagen zu untermauern.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Aber was will ich da sagen, ich habe die Autos ja nicht..



Du brauchst jetzt gar nicht auf beleidigt machen, du hast mir zuerst meine praktischen Erfahrungen abgesprochen und mich somit quasi als Lügner hingestellt, obwohl ich mit nichts gelogen habe.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Jupp, sagte ich doch, die anderen sind schuld...



Würde ich nichtmal pauschal so behaupten, aber ich lasse mir eben keinen überheblichen, besserwisserischen oder frechen Umgangston und Beleidigungen gefallen, da gibts dann auch Konter von mir.
Wer wirklich Ahnung und einen Hauch Sozialkompentenz hat, wird sachlich ohne persönlich zu werden über ein Thema diskutieren können und wenn ihn meine vielen Fragen irgendwann doch mal nerven sollten, halt schlimmstenfalls nicht mehr drauf eingehen, was jedem hier frei steht.
Wenn man aber öffentlich in einem Forum etwas schreibt, sollte man sich darüber im Klaren sein, daß man mit anderen Menschen kommuniziert und auch auf seinen Umgangston und gegenseitigen Respekt achten, denn den möchte man selbst ja schließlich auch von seinen Gesprächspartnern bekommen, auch du! 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Du lamentierst hier über Sachen, die eigentlich völlig egal sind, da du ja nicht mal ansatzweise weißt, welches Auto zu willst. Da ist alles eine Zeitverschwendung...



Das ist hier ja auch keine Kaufberatung, sondern eine Art Laberthread über Motorkonzepte.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das war wieder so ein Punkt, du nimmer dir raus über ein Produkt allumfassend zu urteilen und meinst also schlauer zu sein als der (zeitweilig) weltgrößte Automobilhersteller?


Guuuuuuut, dann wollen wir mal:

VW:
TFSI und Diesel Motoren, *über Generationen hinweg*: 

Kurbelwellengehäuse zu weich ausgelegt (Open Deck muss man eben bauen können), Folge:  

Zylinder sacken ein, die ZKD hat zu viel Spiel und dichtet nicht mehr ab, Wassereinbruch in die Zylinder, Kolben laufen ein, Motorschaden.
Zylinder vibrieren bei höheren Drehzahlen, die ZKD wird aufgerieben, Wassereinbruch im Zylinder, Kolben laufen ein, Motorschaden
Ketten zu weich/klein dimensioniert, Folge:

Kettenlängung, im besten Fall läuft der Motor wie ein Sack Nüsse, im schlimmsten Fall krachen die Ventile gegen die Kolben mit Motorschaden
Ringstege zu klein augelegt, Folge:

Ringstegbruch, im besten Fall "nur" enormer Ölverbrauch, im schlimmsten Fall (sehr) tiefe Riefen im Zylinder, Motorschaden
Diesel im T6, Kühlsystem zu klein ausgelegt und dazu zu sehr aufgeladen, Folge

Überhitzung
Wasser im Öl
Wasser im Zylinder
Zylinder sacken ein
ZKD Schaden
Von so Kleinigkeiten, wie zugesetzte AGR-Ventile, ständig kaputte AGR-Kühler und so weiter wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen.

Porsche 996 und 997: Die Schrauben an den Pleuellager zu schwach, Folge Schraubenabriss:

bester Fall: nur Schraubenabriss und kaputte Pleuelstange
schlimmster Fall: ein Loch im Kurbelgehäuse und Fahrzeug brennt vollständig aus
Die Besitzer wurden schriftlich benachrichtigt, die Kisten wurden abgeholt. So ca. 90% der 996 und 997 Motoren haben keine 80tkm Grenze erreicht....

Porsche 6 Zylinder Boxer mit Open Deck, das Kurbelgehöuse zu weich, Folge:

Zylinder vibrieren bei höheren Drehzahlen, ZKD reibt sich auf, Wasser dringt in die Zylinder ein, Motorschaden
Audi S5 8T 4,2 Liter V8 meines Arbeitskollegen (aktuell ca 160tkm auf der Uhr): 

120tkm: Kupplung am Sack, das Auto wurde immer human bewegt, kein Rennstreckenbetrieb, auch beim Vorbesitzer nicht. Ist bekanntes Problem bei den 8T, die Kupplung ist zu schwach.
140tkm: extremer Ölverbrauch. Der Motor kam raus und wurde geöffnet:
mittlere Zylinder BEIDER Bänke sind um 0,1 bis 0,12mm eingesackt, Wasser im Zylinder
zwei Zylinder mit Ringstegbruchen, beide irreparabel
die KW-Gasse ist krumm wie eine Banane
die KW ist krumm

Und das ist nur das, was mir so spontan eingefallen ist. Wenn ich noch nachdenke, wird die Liste doppelt so lang...


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bist du mal selbst einen VR6 gefahren?
> 
> Ich etwa ein dreiviertel Jahrt, sogar eine der ersten Generationen und einen Gebrauchtwagen, der teils über ein Bar abweichende Kompressionswerte pro Zylinder hatte, also nicht mehr erste Sahne war, trotzdem war der Motor absolut kein Schrott, zwar auch meiner Ansicht nach kein Top-Motor in 6-Zylinder-Segment, aber gemessen am Fahrzeugpreis und den Fahrleistungen und vorallem Fahrkomfort insgesamt doch gut, erstrecht wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, daß einige der Dinge, die mich störten bei besseren Kompressionswerten vielleicht weniger aufgefallen wäre, ebenso bei späteren Motorgenerationen, die dann ja verbessert wurden.


Ja, ganz kurz, war ein 2,8 Liter in einem Golf4.

Ich habe einen befreundeten "Motorenbauer", der bei Magna arbeitet. In seiner Freizeit baut er Motoren für Motorsport auf, Gruppe A und sowas, angefangen von "normalen" Sachen, wie bohren, honen und tralala bis hin zum Verändern der Brennraumform und so weiter. Der Typ ist die alte Schule. Als ich ihn wegen VR6 mal aus Spaß (eigentlich wollte ich ihn nur aufziehen) gefragt habe, wollte er mich verprügeln.

Ach, wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist der Kopf von V12 aus dem 8er. Eingerahmt ist eine Kante, die über den gesamten Kopf durchgezogen ist. Die Oberfläche wurde in zwei Winkel geplant. Ideen für was das gut ist? 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist, du schilderst Erfahrungen mit Autos und Motoren, die ich *teils* selbst so nicht nachvollziehen kann, nur würde ich bei von meiner eigenen Meinung abweichenden Meinungen nicht gleich persönlich und beleidigend gegen über dem Teilnehmer mit einer anderen Meinung werden, sondern interessiert mit diesem auf einem angemessenen Niveau diskutieren.


Bei was denn? Du sagst, dass kein R6 schön klingen kann. Es ist Schwachsinn, du hast einfach nur keinen gehört. Zumal was schön ist, ist eine sehr subjektive Sache....

Du schreibst, dass bei einem 750er E32 der Druck sofort da ist, vor allem im unteren Drehzahlbereich. Dem ist es NICHT so, das ist Blödsinn und ja, ich weiß es, der Motor + Getriebe ist auch im 8er verbaut. Unten rum ist das Ding lahm, ab 3500 bis 4000 geht es richtig vorwärts. Die Automatik ist einfach nur LAHM, das 4HP-Getriebe ist ein Ozeandampfer. Ich musste bei meinem an Kennfelder sehr viel ändern, damit da was geht... da ist ein 535iA schneller und agiler... ich bin diesen Motor lange genug gefahren. Vermutlich war an dem 5er irgendwas kaputt...


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Du wirst aber sofort persönlich und abschätzig bis beleidigend, wenn ich Erfahrungswerte mitteile, die sich mit deinen nicht decken, das ist es war mich und sicher auch andere an deinem Verhalten hier stört!


Ja, ich reagiere allergisch auf Schwachsinn, finde dich damit ab.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, also gibst du wenigstens hier zu, daß du es auch nicht verstehst, was die umfangreichen Formeln genau aussagen und wie es sich mit Massenkräften und Momenten der verschiedenen Ordnungen bis ins letzte Detail verhält...


Das habe ich nicht gesagt, dass ich es nicht verstehe. Ich habe mich nie damit befasst, weil es mich schlicht und ergreifend nicht interessiert.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Du brauchst jetzt gar nicht auf beleidigt machen, du hast mir zuerst meine praktischen Erfahrungen abgesprochen und mich somit quasi als Lügner hingestellt, obwohl ich mit nichts gelogen habe.


Ja, habe ich oben wieder gemacht, weil es einfach Blödsinn ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Guuuuuuut, dann wollen wir mal:
> 
> VW:



Ich geh mal nicht auf die einzelnen Punkte näher ein, einfach weils zu viele sind und weil mir persönlich hier die Erfahrung fehlt, das jetzt alles einzelnd zu widerlegen oder vielleicht auch mal zu bestätigen.
Fakt ist nunmal aber, daß VW der größte Automobilhersteller der Welt war/ist und das ganz sicher nicht ohne Grund.
Ich will nicht behaupten, daß VWs nicht auch diverse Probleme haben können, aber haben andere Hersteller denn keine gehabt?
Das du keinen BMW aufzählst bei den Problemfällen macht mich skeptisch, denn z.B. hatten auch diese meines Wissens nach zeitweilig Probleme mit den Steuerketten vom Zulieferer, die VW auch hatte.

Außerdem, als ich damals überlegte mir einen BMW E32 750i zu kaufen und einen Gebrauchtwagen in die BMW-Werkstatt zur Begutachtung brachte, riet mir der Mechaniker davon ab den zu kaufen und allgemein eher zu den V8-Motoren, aber wahrscheinlich hatte auch der keine bzw. weniger Ahnung als du und nur Schwachsinn verbreitet? 

Zurück zu VW, ich kenn z.B. jemand, der in der KFZ-Branche bei einem anderen großen Premium-Hersteller arbeitet und der kauft sich privat immer wieder VW Golfs, seit Generationen und schwört darauf, allerdings immer Diesel.
Ok, für ihn ist das Auto kein Kultobjekt und er braucht auch kein V12 für sein Ego, aber er hat Ahnung von der Materie und will ein zuverlässiges und ökonomisches Auto.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Audi S5 8T 4,2 Liter V8 meines Arbeitskollegen (aktuell ca 160tkm auf der Uhr):



Mag sein, es gibt sicher bei fast jedem Hersteller Ausreißer bei der Qualilät, aber deswegen Audi jetzt an den Pranger zu stellen, daß ist Schwachsinn!
Audi baut seit Jahrzehnten mit die besten Autos der Welt (muß ja nicht für jede Modellreihe und Generation gelten), die für extreme Haltbarkeit bekannt sind, aber ich denke das weißt du auch selbst.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, ganz kurz, war ein 2,8 Liter in einem Golf4.
> 
> Ich habe einen befreundeten "Motorenbauer", der bei Magna arbeitet. In seiner Freizeit baut er Motoren für Motorsport auf, Gruppe A und sowas, angefangen von "normalen" Sachen, wie bohren, honen und tralala bis hin zum Verändern der Brennraumform und so weiter. Der Typ ist die alte Schule. Als ich ihn wegen VR6 mal aus Spaß (eigentlich wollte ich ihn nur aufziehen) gefragt habe, wollte er mich verprügeln.



Da findest du aber sicher auch Leute, die prügeln wollen würden, wenn du denen gegenüber deine Meinung über VR6-Motoren äußerst. 
Fakt ist, daß es Leute gibt, die aus dem 3,2 oder 3,6 Liter VR6 der späteren Generationen mit Turbo-Umbauten über 1000 PS rausholen und über einen C63 AMG lächeln von der Beschleunigung her, das sind auch Hardcore-Schrauber, die wissen was sie machen und auf welche Motorbasis sie aufbauen.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Bei was denn? Du sagst, dass kein R6 schön klingen kann. Es ist Schwachsinn, du hast einfach nur keinen gehört. Zumal was schön ist, ist eine sehr subjektive Sache....



Danke, daß du deine Aussage gleich wieder selbst richtig stellst, es ist einfach Geschmacksache und damit rein subjektiv!
Ich bin früher auch manchmal im E30 2 Liter R6 mitgefahren, den Motor fand ich auch vom Sound her einfach Sch...e, dagegen klingt der VR6 für mich berauschend gut, sofern einem das wichtig war/ist.
Du darfst gerne eine andere Meinung haben, wie jeder andere auch, aber du verbietest mir nicht meine persönliche Meinung, mit der ich auch bei weitem nicht alleine stehe.

Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, daß ich mir nochmal einen VR6 kaufe, denn das ist mir eine zu ungewisse Investition und es gibt da auch meiner Ansicht nach statistisch gesehen weniger anfällige Motoren.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Das ist der Kopf von V12 aus dem 8er. Eingerahmt ist eine Kante, die über den gesamten Kopf durchgezogen ist. Die Oberfläche wurde in zwei Winkel geplant. Ideen für was das gut ist?



Ist ja nett, aber auf Rätsel raten hab ich gerade keine Lust, ich bin kein Motorenbauer und kenne nicht alle Finessen der jeweiligen Konstrukteure der Marken, hab ich aber auch nirgends behauptet.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Du schreibst, dass bei einem 750er E32 der Druck sofort da ist, vor allem im unteren Drehzahlbereich. Dem ist es NICHT so, das ist Blödsinn und ja, ich weiß es, der Motor + Getriebe ist auch im 8er verbaut. Unten rum ist das Ding lahm, ab 3500 bis 4000 geht es richtig vorwärts. Die Automatik ist einfach nur LAHM, das 4HP-Getriebe ist ein Ozeandampfer. Ich musste bei meinem an Kennfelder sehr viel ändern, damit da was geht... da ist ein 535iA schneller und agiler... ich bin diesen Motor lange genug gefahren. Vermutlich war an dem 5er irgendwas kaputt...



Ich vermute es lag einfach auch am Wandler des Automatikgetriebes, mir kam der beim 750i einfach zackiger vor, so als würde der sofort mehr Drehmoment auf die Räder bringen.
Richtig ist aber auch, daß der Motor unten rum beim Beschleunigen jetzt nicht der stärkste war, aber mehr als genug Leistung hatte er trotzdem und schneller als der 535iA E39 war er gefühlt auch deutlich. 
Brauchst es ja gar nicht mal mir zu glauben, das sagen aber schon die Herstellerangaben: 
E39 3,5 V8 235 PS, 320 Nm, 0-100 = 7,7s
E32 5,0 V12, 300 PS, 450 Nm, 0-100 = 7,4s

Mir kam der Unterschied aber subjektiv weitaus größer vor, als die Zahlen das hergeben und der E39 war top gepflegt und immer gewartet, von dem E32 wußte ich das nichtmal, war ja nur eine kurze Probefahrt und der hatte weit mehr km auf der Uhr und war damals etwa 7 Jahre älter.

Meine persönliche Meinung, auch wenn ich den E39 nie selbst gefahren bin, wohl aber einen Tag mal den E34 4,0 V8 der ersten Generation mit der Automatik, der E39 535iA enttäuschte motorseitig deutlich gegenüber dem älteren E34 mit dem 4 Liter Motor, was aber auch keine große Überraschung sein dürfte, der "kleine" 3,5 Liter V8 mit der damaligen Automatik wirkte auf mich nicht wirklich sehr souverän und laufruhig, weil er relativ hektisch hochschaltete und der Motor fast immer wahrnehmbar war, wenn auch nicht störend laut im unteren Drehzahlbereich, auf Dauer nervte mich der aber trotzdem ein wenig, Punkt. 
Du kannst das gerne anders empfinden, aber meine Meinung steht dazu fest, auch wenn das Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau war/ist, denn ein schlechtes Auto war keines von denen und die Eindrücke sind rein subjektiv geprägt.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, ich reagiere allergisch auf Schwachsinn, finde dich damit ab.



Und ich auf Besserwissertum und Leuten die mir vorschreiben wollen, wie ich Dinge zu sehen bzw. zu empfinden habe. 
Egal wieviel mehr Ahnung jemand von der Materie hat als ich, mein Eindruck ist für meine Fahrzeugwahl entscheidend, ob mir etwas gefällt oder nicht, ob mich etwas zufrieden stellt oder nicht entscheide allein ich selbst.


----------



## cx19 (17. Februar 2021)

Am liebsten würde ich R4 oder R6 Turbos oder dicke Elektros fahren, aber mir fehlt leider im Moment  die Kohle (Haus und Kind fressen dir die Haare vom Kopf).

Ich hatte bisher folgende Motorenkonfigurationen:
R6 Sauger Benzin (BMW E46 320i)
R4 Turbo Benzin (Opel GTC Turbo 2.0)
R4 Turbo Diesel (Toyota Auris DCAT 2.2, Seat Leon ST 1.6)

und aktuell R3 Turbo Benzin (Ibiza 115 PS) und R4 Turbo Diesel (Ford SMax 2.0) für Familienfahrten.

Mein Vater hatte immer recht starke R4 Diesel als Firmenwagen, und in der Firma fahre ich unter anderem V8 Turbo Diesel (Land Cruiser) und R4 Turbo Diesel (Koleos, Passat). Ich kenne also einige Motorkonzepte und war der Annahme ein 3-Zylinder kann nur Kacke sein.

Dann ging der Leon weg wegen Getriebeproblemen am DSG. Probefahrt im Ibiza gemacht und war direkt verliebt. Der R3 Turbo ist dermaßen spritzig und macht auf Landstraßen echt Spaß. Das ist auch mein hauptsächliches Fahrprofil: 20 km über Land zur Arbeit. Der 1.0 R3T mit 115 PS ist sparsam, spritzig, drehfreudig und zügig im Ibiza. In schwereren Autos sicherlich nicht zu gebrauchen. Aber im Kleinwagen wirklich spaßig! 

Wie die Haltbarkeit solcher Motoren sein wird, wird die Zeit zeigen, aber ich bin zuversichtlich. Wenn man sich anschaut, was für Literleistungen möglich sind auf Dauer, bin ich da ganz entspannt. auch beim Fiesta ST. Wichtig ist: Warmfahren, Kaltfahren, Wartung und nicht das Gaspedal vergewaltigen mit Rennstreckenbetrieb. Dann hält fast jeder Motor lange.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Eigentlich doch, bei Kolbenmaschinen sind 6 Zylinder in Reihe schon schwingungstechnisch optimal,


Rechne mal vor, die optimale Schwingung von 6 Zylindern bei 4 Motortakten:


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Februar 2021)

cx19 schrieb:


> Der 1.0 R3T mit 115 PS ist sparsam, spritzig, drehfreudig und zügig im Ibiza. In schwereren Autos sicherlich nicht zu gebrauchen. Aber im Kleinwagen wirklich spaßig!



In größeren Autos bekommt er dann halt etwas mehr Hubraum, geht ja aktuell beim 3-Zylinder bis etwa 1,5 Liter Hubraum, z.B. im 1er BMW oder im Ford Fiesta ST 1.5 Ecoboost.
Ansich spricht nichts wirklich gegen 3-Zylinder-Motoren, allerdings stört mich persönlich das Laufgeräusch bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen, wie z.B. beim Anfahren etwas, da rumpeln sie doch merklich und ein 4-Zylinder würde weicher und irgendwie geschmeidiger wirken.
Dafür hat der 3-Zylinder halt wieder mehr Klangcharakter und Sound bei mittleren und höheren Drehzahlen, er hat ja eine halbe Kurbelwelle vom R6 und eben auch dessen Zündfolge, nur eben doppelt so große Zündabstände, darum ähneld der Klang auch einem 6-Zylinder, nur daß eben die Geschmeidigkeit und der seidenweiche Motorlauf wegfällt und (vielleicht etwas böse formuliert) durch rumpeln und knurren ersetzt wird.
Auffällig ist aber dennoch, wie gut die Motoren oft am Gas hängen und auch hochdrehen, da ist eben weniger innere Reibung vorhanden als beim Reihen-4-Zylinder.
Kurz gesagt wenn man sportlich und eher hochtourig fährt, finde ich den 3-Zylinder akustisch nicht schlechter als ein 4-Zylinder, manchmal sogar besser, im unteren und unteren-mittleren Drehzahlbereich gefällt mir aber der 4-Zylinder besser und da ich meist mit niedrigen Drehzahlen fahren werde, würde ich eher zum 4-Zylinder tendieren, sofern ich die freie Wahl hätte, was aber oft nicht mehr der Fall ist bei Klein(st)wagen.

Nur mal ein Beispiel, mich interessierte auch der Kia Picanto, ist finde ich ein kleines aber recht schickes Autochen für die Stadt, was sicherlich auch Spaß macht, den 1 Liter Basis-3-Zylinder-Sauger mit rund 67 PS schaue ich mir da gar nicht näher an, als weiteres gibt es einen 1,2 Liter Reihen-4-Zylinder-Sauger mit 84 PS, der schon deutlich bessere Fahrleistungen bietet und für mich schon fast eine Option wäre, nur leider fehlt mir da eben der Turbolader und das Drehmoment unten rum. 
Die Topmotorisierung ist wieder ein 1 Liter R3, allerdings als Turbo mit rund 100 PS, der auch schon etwa 170 Nm ab etwa 1500 U/min bereit stellt und auch seine 100 PS wohl schon bei etwa 4500 U/min erreicht.
Gewünscht hätte ich mir an dieser Stelle den 1,2 Liter R4 als Turbo mit sagen wir mal 115 PS und 200 Nm ab 1500 U/min, aber den gibt es da leider nicht.

Insgesamt denke ich momentan aber wieder ernsthafter über ein Elektroauto nach, kann man ja notfalls auch leasen und zahlt dann nur monatlich etwa 150 € + Versicherungen für den Corsa-E, muß keine Anfangszahlung leisten und kann ihn bei guter Pflege nach 3 Jahren auch wieder abgeben, ohne eine Endsumme zahlen zu müssen, wenn ich das Leasingmodell richtig verstehe?
Also würde ich da in 3 Jahren Nutzung mit maximal bis zu 30.000 km rund 5000 € für das Auto ausgeben müssen, aber eben nur in Form von monatlichen Raten, dann kann ich auch ganz entspannt bezüglich der Akkuentwicklung sein und nehme mir eben nach 3 Jahren wieder ein aktuelles Modell, wahrscheinlich ohne mehr zahlen zu müssen. Außerdem werde ich in den 3 Jahren vermutlich keinerlei Defekte haben und nicht wirklich oft in die Werkstatt müssen.
Da ich oft in der Stadt auch nur kürzere Strecken fahre, ist eine Elektroauto eigentlich ideal, ich muß da den Motor nicht erst warmfahren und auch Kurzstreckenbetrieb ist dem Auto sicherlich egal, beim Verbrenner wäre das auf Dauer anders. Auch das kaltfahren vor dem Abstellen fällt hier weg, wäre bei einem Turbo-Motor aber sehr zu empfehlen.
Durchzug aus dem Stand bietet der Corsa-E auch reichlich, das wird sich wahrscheinlich etwa auf Fiesta ST Niveau bewegen und eine überragende Laufruhe habe ich dazu auch noch.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Rechne mal vor, die optimale Schwingung von 6 Zylindern bei 4 Motortakten:



Was soll ich denn da vorrechnen?
Zum einen wüßte ich jetzt keine Formel, die das veranschaulicht, zum anderen hab ichs nicht so mit Mathematik und Physik.

Vereinfacht beschrieben, der Reihen-4-Zylinder ist *auf den ersten Blick* absolut ausgeglichen, die mittleren Kolben stehen am OT, wärend die äußeren beiden am UT stehen, also gleichen sich die Schwindungen der auf- und ab-laufenden Kolben eigentlich aus, aber eben leider nur eigentlich, denn es gibt da doch Ungleichmäßigkeiten, durch die Schwingungen entstehen, weil die Kolben in der *Praxis eben doch nicht *gleich schnell rauf wie runter laufen.
Darum haben auch alle mir bekannten guten Reihen-4-Zylinder eine oder mehrere Ausgleichswellen, aber auch damit reichen sie bei weitem nicht an einen Reihen-6-Zylinder (ohne jegliche Ausgleichswelle) heran, denn bei dem sind auf beiden Seiten vereinfacht bildlich gesagt nochmals jeweils ein Zylinder drann gesetzt, der etwa mittig steht, wärend die inneren 4 Zylinder so zueinander stehen wie im Reihen-4-Zylinder.
Die äußeren beiden Zylinder, scheinen also die Ungleichmäßigkeiten bzw. Schwingungen zu beseitigen, darum läuft ein R6 absolut harmonisch und seidenweich, ohne merkliche Schwingungen.
Mehr Zylinder bräuchte es also eigentlich nicht, auch ein V12 läuft schwingungstechnisch eigentlich nicht besser, hat aber eben nur halb so große Zündabstände, also doppelt so viele Zündungen bei Kurbelwellenumdrehung.
Bei mehr als 6 Zylindern kann man außerdem mehr Hubraum verwirklichen, ohne dabei die Bauteile (Kolben, Ventile usw.) immer schwerer werden zu lassen, was bei PKW-Motoren dann nachteilig wird, bei sehr großen Hubräumen, darum gibt es im PKW-Bereich eben auch keinen 6 Liter Reihen-6-Zylinder, sondern diese Hubraumgröße erst ab 8 oder 12 Zylindern.
Ein weiterer Askept für mehr als 6 Zylinder ist der Status, manche Menschen brauchen das anscheinend einfach, weil sie solche Minderwertigkeitskomplexe haben.


----------



## cx19 (17. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ansich spricht nichts wirklich gegen 3-Zylinder-Motoren, allerdings stört mich persönlich das Laufgeräusch bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen, wie z.B. beim Anfahren etwas, da rumpeln sie doch merklich und ein 4-Zylinder würde weicher und irgendwie geschmeidiger wirken.
> Dafür hat der 3-Zylinder halt wieder mehr Klangcharakter und Sound bei mittleren und höheren Drehzahlen, er hat ja eine halbe Kurbelwelle vom R6 und eben auch dessen Zündfolge, nur eben doppelt so große Zündabstände, darum ähneld der Klang auch einem 6-Zylinder, nur daß eben die Geschmeidigkeit und der seidenweiche Motorlauf wegfällt und (vielleicht etwas böse formuliert) durch rumpeln und knurren ersetzt wird.
> Auffällig ist aber dennoch, wie gut die Motoren oft am Gas hängen und auch hochdrehen, da ist eben weniger innere Reibung vorhanden als beim Reihen-4-Zylinder.
> Kurz gesagt wenn man sportlich und eher hochtourig fährt, finde ich den 3-Zylinder akustisch nicht schlechter als ein 4-Zylinder, manchmal sogar besser, im unteren und unteren-mittleren Drehzahlbereich gefällt mir aber der 4-Zylinder besser und da ich meist mit niedrigen Drehzahlen fahren werde, würde ich eher zum 4-Zylinder tendieren, sofern ich die freie Wahl hätte, was aber oft nicht mehr der Fall ist bei Klein(st)wagen.



Ich gebe dir 99%ig recht! Im Leerlauf ist der VAG Dreizylinder ein bisschen rappelig. Aber er hat ja eine Start-Stop-Automatik, sodass das eher wenig auffällt. Außerdem hat er massive Gummilager, das macht viel aus. Mich stört es nicht wirklich und die beschriebenen Vorteile überwiegen extrem. Sobald er fährt ist er echt geschmeidig, nur der reine Leerlauf ist etwas rauh, passt aber zum sportlichen Charakter meines Ibiza FR. Eine Anfahrschwäche hat er auch nicht wirklich.

Bei anderen Dreiendern sieht das aber anders aus. Der schlimmste, den ich gefahren bin, war ein Leihwagen im Mitsubishi Space Star. Der Motor ist eine Zumutung. Im Leerlauf wirst du druchgeschüttelt. Da ist der VAG R3 kein Vergleich. Den Mitsubishi würde ich niemals kaufen. NIEMALS!


----------



## Zeiss (17. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das du keinen BMW aufzählst bei den Problemfällen macht mich skeptisch, denn z.B. hatten auch diese meines Wissens nach zeitweilig Probleme mit den Steuerketten vom Zulieferer, die VW auch hatte.


Hat nur damit was zu tun, weil du ja VW hochlobst, aber bitte:

M20 (R6, Bj. 1976 bis 1992): eingelaufene Nockenwellen mit Folge Leistungsverlust und Geklapper, neue NW rein und weiter geht's. Ab und an brechen die Kipphebel ohne gravierende Folgen

M52/M54 (R6): Vanoseinheiten klappern, bei über 200tkm. Mit einem neuen Dichtungssatz ist das Thema erledigt.
Beim M54 etwas erhöhter Ölverbrauch.

M60 (V8, Bj. 1992 bis 1995): Bei NikaSil-Motoren löste sich die Beschichtun der Zylinderoberflächen. Das Problem tratt nur in den USA auf, hat was mit Schwefelgehalt im Sprit zu tun.

M60/M62 (V8, Bj. 1996 bis 2005):

es kommt gelegentlich vor, dass sich die Schrauben der Ölpumpe sich lösen und rausfallen, dass der Öldruck wegsackt. Wenn man schnell reagiert, pasiert nichts weiter
Die Kennenschienen brechen, bei KM-Ständen jenseits der 200tkm
Kettenlängung, bei über 200tkm
Vanoseinheiten klappern, auch so bei den KM-Stand
N62 (V8, Bj 2001 bis 2008):

Wasserrohr im V-Raum (die aufvulkanisierte Dichtung) wird undicht und das Kühlmittel läuft aus dem Überlaufloch raus. Es gibt zwei Repeaturmöglichkeiten: ein neues Rohr von BMW (dazu muss der Motor raus, da das Rohr von vorne reingeschoben wird) oder ein Teleskoprohr, was von oben eingebaut wird. Das Teleskoprohr kostet um die 500€, Einbauzeit um die 6-8 Stunden. Für den Motor besteht aber keine wirklich Gefahr, solange man es nicht zu sehr hinauszögert
Die Ventilschaftdichtungen trocknen aus, so bei 150tkm, und der Motor säuft Öl. Passiert nichts weiter, kostet nur Geld
N63 (V8 BiTurbo, seit 2008):

Sehr häufige Motorschäden, wegen Kolben, Injektoren, Kettenlängung, VSD,  und vielem anderen, danach Ölverbrauch, .... Ein Katastrophenmotor, komplett verpfuscht. das Problem ist dem Buchhalter geschuldet...
nach der technischen Überarbeitung (TU-Motoren) funktioniert auch er, der N63TU ist top Aggregat und ist standfest.
M70 (V12, 1987 bis 1994):

Hohlschrauben an den Nockenwellen lösen sich, dadurch werden die Nocken nicht mehr geschmiert und laufen ein. Folgen sind Leistungverlust und Geklapper, mit neuen NW ist das Thema erledigt und es besteht keine Gefahr für den Motor.
M73 (V12, 1994 bis 2002): keine mir bekannten. Die Vmax-Sperre lässt sich nicht rausnehmen.

N73 (V12, 2003 bis 2016): vereinzelt undichtes Wasserrohr (wie beim N62), das Teleskoprohr kostet an die 1000€, der Einbau ca 12 Stunden.

N74 (V12 BiTurbo, 2009 bis jetzt): vereinzelt defekte Injektoren. Es gab eine verbesserte Version, dann passt alles.

N47 (R4, Diesel): kettenlängung, bis hin zum Kettenriß, ab TU kein Problem mehr. Verlängerte Kulanzperiode.

Die DI-Motoren neigen zum Verkoken der Einlasskanäle, ist konstruktionsbedingt bei ALLEN Hersteller so, bei manchen mehr bei anderen weniger. Mit den richtigen Öl lässt sich das Problem sehr gut in den Griff kriegen.

Mehr fällt mir nicht ein. Es sind viele Sachen, überwiegend jedoch keine Gefahr und kosten nur Geld, außer beim N63 und N47. Die B-Motoren gelten als sehr robust, da hat man wohl aus den Fehler gelernt und die Buchhalter ferngehalten.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> N47 (R4, Diesel): kettenlängung, bis hin zum Kettenriß, ab TU kein Problem mehr. Verlängerte Kulanzperiode.
> 
> Die DI-Motoren neigen zum Verkoken der Einlasskanäle, ist konstruktionsbedingt bei ALLEN Hersteller so, bei manchen mehr bei anderen weniger. Mit den richtigen Öl lässt sich das Problem sehr gut in den Griff kriegen.



Mal kurz eine Frage zu den BMW-Dieseln, ich bin früher mal ab und an den E46 320d meines Vaters gefahren, war ein Handschalter. 
Was mir da neben dem für meine Ohren gräßlichem Motorsound (hab noch keinen Diesel erlebt, dessen Sound ich so schlimm fand!) auffiel war, daß das Turboloch so groß war, daß es mich sogar verblüffte, obwohl ich damit rechnete. 
Es trat auf, wenn ich z.B. im ersten Gang anfuhr und bei sagen wir mal Tempo 10-15 Km/h in den zweiten Gang schaltete und dann auf Gas trat, dann ging das Gaspedal gefühlt ins leere, es kam gefühlt null Beschleunigung für etwa 1-2 Sekunden, dann plötzlich setzte Schub ein, mehr als man dann erwartete.
Wenn ich die Gänge weiter hochzog, war vom Turboloch nichts zu spüren und der Motor fuhr sich gefühlt wie ein 3,5 Liter Sauger.
Allerdings trat das Turboloch natürlich auch dann negativ in Erscheinung, wenn man im 2. Gang mit nahe Leerlaufdrehzahl abgebogen ist und danach auf Gas trat, dann mußte man rund 1-2 Sekunden einplanen in denen keine nennenswerte Beschleunigung eintrat.
Vergleiche ich das in meiner Erinnerung mit meinem einzigen eigenen Diesel, VW Golf 2 Baujahr 1989 mit 54 PS-Saugdiesel aus 1,6 Litern, kam mir der Golf beim Beschleunigen aus tiefsten Drehzahlen heraus schneller vor, allerdings nur für die ca. 1-2 Sekunden, die ich beim dem E46 auf das Turboloch schiebe, danach wäre der Golf beim E46 immer mehr im Rückspiegel verschwunden.

Deutet das was ich damals feststellte wirklich auf das Turboloch hin, oder stimmte mit dem Motor des E46 deiner Ansicht nach etwas nicht?


----------



## Venom89 (17. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich nichtmal pauschal so behaupten, aber ich lasse mir eben keinen überheblichen, besserwisserischen oder frechen Umgangston und Beleidigungen gefallen, da gibts dann auch Konter von mir.
> Wer wirklich Ahnung und einen Hauch Sozialkompentenz hat, wird sachlich ohne persönlich zu werden über ein Thema diskutieren können und wenn ihn meine vielen Fragen irgendwann doch mal nerven sollten, halt schlimmstenfalls nicht mehr drauf eingehen, was jedem hier frei steht.
> Wenn man aber öffentlich in einem Forum etwas schreibt, sollte man sich darüber im Klaren sein, daß man mit anderen Menschen kommuniziert und auch auf seinen Umgangston und gegenseitigen Respekt achten, denn den möchte man selbst ja schließlich auch von seinen Gesprächspartnern bekommen, auch du!



Oehm....



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Askept für mehr als 6 Zylinder ist der Status, manche Menschen brauchen das anscheinend einfach, weil sie solche Minderwertigkeitskomplexe haben.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Februar 2021)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Oehm....



Fühlst du dich angesprochen?


----------



## Venom89 (17. Februar 2021)

Ne ich habe nur Mitleid.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darum haben auch alle mir bekannten guten Reihen-4-Zylinder eine oder mehrere Ausgleichswellen,


Du bist halt noch ein junger Hüpfer:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VW_Golf_II .

Viele von denen würden heute noch fahren, wenn die Leute nicht immer fauler werden würden.
Bei mir kurvt noch ein weinroter rum:



Tim1974 schrieb:


> aber auch damit reichen sie bei weitem nicht an einen Reihen-6-Zylinder (ohne jegliche Ausgleichswelle) heran,


Ja, ja, mein 323er BMW lief wie eine Turbine, bis der Zündunterbrecher die Kiste brutal bei 6300U/min abrupt abgewürgt hat.

Dafür konnte man dem Strudel im Tank zusehen.
Nach 300km Vollgas hieß es: an die Tankstelle, aber flott!


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Februar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du bist halt noch ein junger Hüpfer:



Nicht wirklich. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VW_Golf_II .



Ich hatte zweimal einen Zweier, als erstes Auto mit 1,6 Liter Saugdiesel und dann den 1,6 Liter Saugbenziner mit 70 PS, der auch gefühlt nicht so recht die Wurscht vom Brot zog, dafür aber bestechend kultiviert und weich lief, war noch kein Einspritzer, aber mit elektronisch geregeltem Vergaser, soweit ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.
Der Motor lief im Leerlauf und niedrigen-mittleren Drehzahlen gefühlt wie ein 6-Zylinder, abgesehen von der mickerigen Leistung und Drehmoment.
Hatte den einmal auf Tempo 160 nach Tacho, er war auch da noch kultiviert und leise, aber ab etwa Tempo 100 so schwammig und kraftlos, daß es keine große Freude mehr war.
Der Saugdiesel war noch schlimmer, ab etwa Tempo 60 war es gefühlt egal, ob man im 3. oder 4. Gang bis 100 hochbeschleunigte, Leistung kam eh nicht mehr merklich viel, nur im 3. Gang hatte man das Gefühl, daß einem bei Tempo 100 gleich der Motor um die Ohren fliegen wird. 
Ich hatte jedenfalls bei fast jedem Beschleunigungsstreifen der Autobahnen schweißnasse Hände und gedacht: lass bitte bitte niemand kommen, der mich nicht rein läßt...


----------



## Zeiss (17. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist ja nett, aber auf Rätsel raten hab ich gerade keine Lust, ich bin kein Motorenbauer und kenne nicht alle Finessen der jeweiligen Konstrukteure der Marken, hab ich aber auch nirgends behauptet.


Schade, das wäre genau dieses Ingenieursniveau 


cx19 schrieb:


> Dann ging der Leon weg wegen Getriebeproblemen am DSG. Probefahrt im Ibiza gemacht und war direkt verliebt. Der R3 Turbo ist dermaßen spritzig und macht auf Landstraßen echt Spaß. Das ist auch mein hauptsächliches Fahrprofil: 20 km über Land zur Arbeit. Der 1.0 R3T mit 115 PS ist sparsam, spritzig, drehfreudig und zügig im Ibiza. In schwereren Autos sicherlich nicht zu gebrauchen. Aber im Kleinwagen wirklich spaßig!


Meine Exfreundin hat sich anno 2013-2014 einen 2012er Ford Fiesta 1.0 EcoBoost gekauft mit 125PS, entweder Ghia oder Titanium, eben mit einem R3 Turbo. Der Koffer geht echt gut vorwärts und auch um die Ecke, bin gern das Auto gefahren.


----------



## cx19 (17. Februar 2021)

Ja, glube ich gerne! Hätte nie für möglich gehalten jemals einen dreizylinder zu fahren. So ein halber Motor war für mich früher ein no-go. Bin froh mich getäuscht zu haben.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Februar 2021)

Ja, zum Fiesta und Focus passt er ja auch sehr gut. Beim Mondeo gibt es ja dann nur noch den R3 EcoBosst eben mit 125PS und den R4 EcoBoost.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hatte zweimal einen Zweier, als erstes Auto mit 1,6 Liter Saugdiesel und dann den 1,6 Liter Saugbenziner mit 70 PS,


Die Diesel waren zäh und laut, aber mein 75PS 1,6er hat manch größerer Karre die Rücklichter gezeigt und ist bei 10% Steigung bei eisglatter Straße den Berg raufgekraxelt ohne nach links und rechts zu schlingern.

Manchmal hatte er auch den Zeiger bei 180km/h stehen, laut Tacho.
Aber als Autobahnlangläufer und Vielfahrer ging der Motor wohl etwas besser.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Februar 2021)

Als ich 1993 den Führerschein damals Klasse 3 machte, gab es anscheinend eine Schwämme von den Golf II mit Saugdiesel (54 PS, 100 Nm), darum hatten viele andere Fahranfänger, die ich kannte auch einen.
Meiner hatte damals etwa 4 Jahre und 150.000 km (fast nur Autobahn) auf dem Buckel, fuhr aber noch tadellos und hatte *gemessen an anderen Exemplaren* noch eine echt gute Leistung.
Mein Fahrschul-Golf davor war auch einer 2er, aber mit 1,3 Liter Saugbenziner und einem PS mehr, der fühlte sich aber viel lahmer an, gerade im Durchzug aus niedrigen Drehzahlen als mein Diesel.

Insgesamt fand ich alle meine vier Golfs (2x Golf II und 2x Golf III) nicht übermäßig spritzig und schnell, auch wenn der 3er GTI und VR6 auf der Autobahn ganz gut liefen, ich hatte immer vorher weitaus mehr Durchzug erwartet, den ich dann leider nicht bekam, was aber vermutlich auch daran lag, daß mein VR6 kein sehr gutes Exemplar mehr war, hatte wie gesagt teils 1 bar Druckunterschied beim Kompressionstest zwischen den Zylindern, heute hätte ich so ein Auto nicht mehr gekauft, damals wollte ich unbedingt einen 6-Zylinder, nahezu um fast jeden Preis... 

Der Opel Omega B 2.5 V6 Automatik, den ich dann nach dem VR6 hatte kam mir motorseitig besser vor, auch wenn er faktisch langsamer war (Herstellerangabe: Golf 3 VR6 0-100 : ~7,6s ; Omega B 2.5 Automatik 0-100 : ~10,5s)
Ich schob es erst auf den Heckantrieb, daß mir der Opel nicht wirklich langsamer vorkam, aber wirklich eine logische Erklärung ist das wohl nicht.
Ich würde aber soweit gehen und behaupten, das der Opel 2.5 V6 24V vom Grundkonzept der bessere Motor war als der VW 2.8 VR6 12V, auch wenn der VR6 4 PS mehr hatte und auch etwas mehr Drehmoment.
Das Problem des Opels war, daß dieses 4-Stufen-Automatikgetriebe elendig lang übersetzt war, die erste Fahrstufe ging bis etwa 85 Km/h, die zweite bis etwa 140 Km/h, die dritte bis etwa 210 Km/h und in der vierten erreichte er dann wohl seine Höchsgeschwindigkeit von eingetragenen 218 Km/h, die ich aber nie ausgefahren bin, nach Tacho nie mehr als etwa 210, einfach weil die Autobahnen und das Verkehrsaufkommen es nicht sicher zu ließen länger so schnell zu fahren.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Februar 2021)

Mittlerweile kann man diesen Thread einfach mal zumachen.
Das ließe sich alles schön im Autothread weiter erzählen.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Februar 2021)

Aber aber aber....
Du weißt, was ich meine


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mein Fahrschul-Golf davor war auch einer 2er, aber mit 1,3 Liter Saugbenziner und einem PS mehr, der fühlte sich aber viel lahmer an, gerade im Durchzug aus niedrigen Drehzahlen als mein Diesel.


Da saß der Fahrlehrer auch neben dir und hat dir das Leistungsgewicht versaut. In der Leistungsklasse machen die Kilo den Unterschied zwischen spritzig und lahm.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Februar 2021)

Jetzt mal was anderes, ich bin zufällig vor einigen Tagen auf wahre Dumping-Angebote für neue Fiat 500 gestoßen. Ich bin zwar bis jetzt wahrlich kein Fan der Marke gewesen und habe mich nie wirklich für die Autos interessiert, aber nachdem ich mir diverse Fotos vom Außen- wie auch Innendesign des 500ers angeschaut habe, muß ich ehrlich zugeben, daß die da ein verdammt schickes Auto gebaut haben, auch wenn es in den meisten Versionen (abgesehen von Abarth) nicht wirklich schnell ist.
Z.B. bekommt man den 500er mit dem 1,2 Liter 4-Zylinder Sauger mit 69 PS schon neu ab ca. 9990€ und mit einer mir genehmen Ausstattung, also mit volldigitalem Kombinstrument, Navi (UConnent), Klimaautomatik und sogar mit Glasdach, was ich gar nicht bräuchte, gibt es den ab 11.700€ sogar noch mit schicken Felgen.

Was mir neben dem echt tollen Design an dem Auto gefällt ist, daß es ihn noch mit 4-Zylinder-Motoren gibt, was heutzutage extrem selten in dieser Kleinstwagenklasse ist.

Was mir gar nicht gefällt ist der Zahnriemen und das es anscheinend keinen Notbremsassistenten mit Fußgängererkennung gibt, wie kann das sein heutzutage?

Was den 1,2 Liter 4-Zylinder 8V Motor angeht, ich finde im Netz in Foren Infos, daß es sich angeblich noch um einen Freiläufer handeln soll, also hab ich mich schon gefreut und gedacht, dann kann mir das mit dem Zahnriemen ja weitgehend egal sein, mehr als liegenbleiben und das Ding dann wechseln  lassen kann ich ja nicht.
Allerdings finde ich keine offiziellen Infos darüber und außerdem bin ich jetzt nach einem Video, wo es allerdings um einen Punto geht, aber anscheinend mit dem gleichen Motor, nicht mehr so sicher, ob nicht trotz Freiläufer Schäden am Motor auftreten, wenn der Zahnriemen reißt oder runter springt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EurjlpX6er8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist der Motor nun doch kein Freiläufer, oder treten die Schäden auf, obwohl er ein Freiläufer ist und wären bei einen nicht-Freiläufer nur noch wesentlich höher?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2021)

Was haben deine Fragen mit dem Thema zu tun?
Hier geht es um die Zylinderanzahl bei Verbrennungsmotoren und nicht um Notbremsassisten und Freiläufer.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was haben deine Fragen mit dem Thema zu tun?
> Hier geht es um die Zylinderanzahl bei Verbrennungsmotoren und nicht um Notbremsassisten und Freiläufer.



Danke für den Hinweis! Assistenzsysteme passen hier echt nicht ins Thema, dafür werd ich eventuell noch einen neuen Thread auf machen, damit es dann themengerecht abläuft.

Der Fiat-Motor und der Umstand, ob er ein Freiläufer ist oder nicht, paßt hier meines Erachtens ins Thema, weil es um Motorbau geht, was ja mehr ist als nur die Zylinderanzahl und Anordnung, oder willst du dafür auch einen Extrathread? Ich glaube eher nicht!


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2021)

Immer das Gleiche mit dir. 
Oh, ich glaub ich muss ein neues Thema aufmachen. 
Blödsinn, musst du nicht. 
Wir haben hier einen Autothread und da kannst du das alles rein schreiben. 
Du musst nicht immer für jeden Furz ein neues Thema aufmachen. 
Schreib endlich in den Autothread.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich würde aber soweit gehen und behaupten, das der Opel 2.5 V6 24V vom Grundkonzept der bessere Motor war als der VW 2.8 VR6 12V, auch wenn der VR6 4 PS mehr hatte und auch etwas mehr Drehmoment.


Aha.... und warum? Warum ist der V6 plötzlich doch besseres Konzept als VR6?


----------



## Painkiller (22. Februar 2021)

Stimmt, und in dem Thread findest du Leute die sich mit der Materie enorm gut auskennen.  

Dahe wird mit Verweiß auf diesen Thread hier dicht gemacht: 





						Der Auto-Thread
					

Am besten leer und viel Platz :-D :devil:




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Gruß
Pain


----------

